# Any plus size ladies looking to minimise weight gain?



## jtr2803

Wasn't sure if this was the right place or if a thread like this already exists... 

I'm currently a size 18, 5'3" and seven weeks pregnant. I have yet to see a midwife or doctor but I am hoping to try and keep my weight gain really minimal. I was going to the gym a lot but due to work and life stress I hadn't been for two months before finding out I was pregnant. If all is well at my scan next week I am going to return to do some light cardio and weights 

Would love to speak to other ladies in similar situations to see what is working for them or give moral support :thumbup:


----------



## Nibblenic

Hey, Im looking to minimize gain. 

I lost 5 stone before getting pregnant, however im still 3.5 stone over weight and classes as obese. 

Ive lost 7lbs so far in first tri and looking to gain roughly a stone max. Im weighing weekly and attending slimming world.


----------



## jtr2803

Five stone is a massive weight loss, well done! 

I don't know how much I'm overweight now, I haven't weighed myself for some time. I did SW a few years ago and still have my books, I think I'll start replicating some of the principles with fresh fruit etc and seeing how I get on :thumbup:


----------



## Inge

yep. I m 5"5 and was 15st6lb when I got bfp. 15st at booking at 9wks and now im 14st 10lbs. Keep getting nagged to go to a "healthy eating course" which is weekly for 10 weeks then weekly check up about my diet/exercise then see me for a few weeks after birth. Iv said no and will keep saying no. I put on weight after 2 miscarriages this year, my mum passing away and an ovarian cyst removal and feeling like rubbish and eating rubbish (I mean Id have a bag of sweets which can easily be 400 calories as well as my meals so it was easy to put on weight this year! Im starting to crave fruit again after it making me sick since 8wks so Im eating alot better now and will start some gentle exercises soon


----------



## Nibblenic

I'm short like you, also 5ft3. Currently 13.5 stone, and a size 16/18. 
I needed to loose for pregnancy as I have a back problem which I normally take very strong opiates for.


----------



## jtr2803

Sounds like you are doing really well inge, to not gain is great! I always struggle with the doctors and my weight because they lecture me about healthy eating and exercise all the time yet when I told them what classes I was doing and I was clean eating but not losing they just shrugged! 

Hi nibble, sounds like a good reason to lose, I've had a niggley back every since I had a car crash about 15 years ago so I'm worried about being bigger and how much it might affect it. 

I'm trying to persuade hubby to take me to the zoo today, at least that would be some exercise! :haha:


----------



## Nibblenic

Love the Zoo, we dont have any close to us here. 

Is it a pregnancy healthy eating course or a general NHS one? Ive done 'food for thought' which is what the Dr refers you to here, but different trusts have different names for them.


----------



## lozzy21

My BMI at booking in was 45. I'm not sure how much Iv gained but I'm still in my normal clothes at 31 weeks so it can't be that much.


----------



## SaraVO

I have done a really good job keeping my weight in check. I'm a ten/twelve in pants but so far I am down over 20 lbs. Doctor says it's all good. It helps that my cravings are mostly fruit and vegetables. I have lost my taste for fried food and proteins and my coca cola habit officially tastes gross to me. But two months ago my doctor quoted about a twelve pound gain. With the five or so I've lost since then I think my weight will stay in check. There's only fifteen more weeks.


----------



## jtr2803

At the moment I'm just fancying really boring carbs like bread and chips :dohh: I made my lunch for next two days as I'm back at work and have done chicken steaks with half a baked sweet potato and salad. 

I probably need to weigh myself at some point too :shrug:

Sounds like you've done really well Sara :happydance:
That's impressive to be in normal clothes lozzy :thumbup:


----------



## minties

We don't measure in stones here, but I am 4'11" and a UK size 16-18 depending on the brand, down from a size 26 at the start of the year. I intend to lose weight till about 20 weeks and then keep whatever weight I reach then till delivery.

I didn't gain any weight at all with my other kids but I was super morbidly obese with them, a bmi around 50 with my son and 52 with my daughter.


----------



## Amygdala

Wow minties! Size 26 to 16-18 in a year is amazing! I hope you're very proud of your achievement!

My BMI at booking was 32, so I'm hoping to not gain much. I eat healthily normally but have a really bad additional sweets habit, especially when stressed. So I'm trying to just cut that down. At the moment it's not a problem, as I feel too sick for sweets but unfortunately lemonade helps the nausea. I'm still losing weight overall though because I'm constantly queasy and can only manage tiny portions now. Will have to be more disciplined once nausea subsides.


----------



## jtr2803

That's a massive loss minties, well done! 

Hi Amy sounds like you are doing well, I haven't had any nausea yet, just a few little food aversions. Interesting that lemonade had helped, will keep that in mind. 

In thought I was doing really well today, I took fruit, yogurt, healthy unch and some nuts to work but I'd eaten it all by 3 and was so hungry :dohh:. I ended up raiding the leftover Christmas goodies. 

Any snack suggestions? I need to do better tomorrow!


----------



## Nibblenic

Have you ever made Slimming world curry loaf? 

Tin of chickpea dahl, 4 eggs and a packets or made up curry rice. Mix all together and bake in a lined oven tin for 30ish minutes till firm. Really good for snacks


----------



## Nibblenic

When i saw the consultant yesterday, he said that they now ask women with a BMI over 30 to gain no weight in pregnancy?! 

Which tbh seems a bit much, I had set myself a target of a stone, so I wasnt gaining anything other than baby/water/blood etc. But not increasing your BMI at all seems a bit much. 

Has anyone else gotta similar advice?


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies :hi: im not pregnant but i wanted to join and support you ladies if you dont mind. 

im very overweight and was for all of my pregnancies.. my last was my heaviest. I d idnt gain much at all with my last preg and dropped 12lb as soon as he was born. 

^^the above thing of telling you to gain no weight is rediculous. As a pregnant woman you are not supposed to try and loose weight.. especially if your starting as overweight so its completely obscene that they say this. I was told right through my last preg to not obsess over numbers but just watch what i was eating. If you maintain your own weigt your still going to gain due to baby and all the extras baby comes with. 

:hugs: 

well done minties on your amazing loss!! I hope to follow in your footsteps. 

before having Rohan i was a size 28 and 20 stone 11lb. Today i am a size 22 and 16stone 10lb.


----------



## jtr2803

I've heard of that curry loaf before nic,thanks for the recipe I think I'll have to give it a try! 

I can't believe they've told you not to gain weight, that's effectively been told to lose weight!? I've got my booking in on two weeks time so will see what they say to me. I'm going to keep my gain minimal, which will be effectively losing I guess but that's my choice.

Hi sethsmummy! Welcome along :thumbup: sounds like you've made some great progress.

I cat wait until all the Christmas biscuits and chocs are gone, I think I need to start taking more food to work because I get so insanely hungry and then end up eating rubbish :dohh:.

Happy new year everyone :happydance:


----------



## Nibblenic

Happy New year!

Gonna be a good one, i can feel it


----------



## jtr2803

I hope so! Struggling with food at the moment because I just don't fancy anything except carbs :dohh:

Going shopping soon and made sure I've got lots of fruit and lean meat on the list. Decided that if all is well on Monday I'm going back to the gym next Wednesday, I'll just take it easy. 

I need to weigh myself to confirm but I think my bmi is around 33.


----------



## Nibblenic

Mines 32/33, was 45 at the start of the year. 

Dont worry about eating carbs, you need carbs obviously some carbs are better than others. Such as whole grain pasta/rice etc rather than chips from the chippy, which btw I REALLY want rightnow


----------



## mari35racz36

I am also plus size 18. I am 5'8". I am really trying to minimize my weight gain as well. This will be my 4th baby. I was able to minimize weight gain with my 3rd pregnancy and hoping it will be the same this time around. I never fully lost the weight from my first 3 babies and now am worried I will get too heavy with this baby. I've been doing light cardio on my elliptical machine and watching my diet. It is so hard!!


----------



## sopho

Hi ladies...my bmi is 34... I'm 17 weeks and have lost 2lb ...so far so good... had a diabetes test which was negative so I'm really happy.. hoping not to gain too much..I gained 1.5 stone with 1st and 1 stone with 2nd...


----------



## hhimayy

I've been struggling with my weight this go around. I went on birth control and gained 10 pounds in the months leading up to my BFP. It was the heaviest I gave ever been other than during my first pregnancy. I got off the pill and intended on losing some weight first but then git my BFP. 

I've been so exhausted and worried about overdoing it that I've neglected exercise. Plus with the holidays.....ugh. 

I've got my first appointment in a few days and I know I'm going to be super lectured about not gaining weight. I keep weighing myself though and it seems like there is no hope.


----------



## Nibblenic

Weighin at Slimming world tomorrow. I know Im likelyto gain, however im ready to draw that line and start behaving more properly


----------



## jtr2803

Hi mari3 and hh!

I feel like I've done better today, I am still some way from being 'good' but hopefully I'm on the right track. Unfortunately in put some chicken in the oven last night and then forgot about it so that was rather annoying, I'll have to rethink my lunch tomorrow now!


----------



## hellojello25

Yes ma'am! I lost 20 pounds in the month before I found out I was pregnant, so I had just bought a bunch of new jeans. But, since then, I've only gained 9 pounds back, so I'm still under by 11 and the baby is about 2 pounds of that, so he's growing just fine. I'm really hoping to keep the gain around 20 pounds.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join here too? I'm 5 weeks pregnant and a UK size 18.

I've always been fluffy in pregnancy and have been good about not gaining too much, but this time I'm an awful lot heavier to begin with. I need to be accountable right from the beginning.


----------



## Nibblenic

Im still going okay, still the same weight as when i started 16weeks ago. I did loose 7lbs in the first trimester but that went back on now between Xmas and new year. 

Im trying to take some control but im much more hungry this time and wanting bad things more


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Nibble, that's fantastic that you're the same weight as before you got pregnant. Good on you; it's when I hit 2nd tri that I usually start to get hungry.

Me, I'm down 2.5lbs from last week. It's a surprise, to be honest, because although I'm not all that interested in food I haven't been missing any meals.

I found a report that said women with BMI of 30 or over can lose up to 11bs during pregnancy without doing any harm to their babies. I know I won't be able to do that (usually I gain about 20-25lbs overall), but it's good to know that I can let my body do what it needs to without worrying.


----------



## minties

I'm still doing ok - not losing but not gaining. I'm 85kg.


----------



## Nibblenic

Thats really good minties!


----------



## jtr2803

Hi everyone

Been feeling really tired this week so not made my return to the gym yet. I know I need to just force myself to get the first session out of the way and then it will be OK.

I've made much more conscious food decisions over the past few weeks but it is hard, especially now the Easter eggs are on the shelves. I was 90.7kg at my booking in on 14th January and I was 90.1 Wednesday just gone so I'm happy with that.

I have my NHS healthy eating appointment in two weeks so am interested to see what that's about.


----------



## minties

I'm down from about 86kg to 818.kg, not completely on purpose but I seem to have dropped some weight all of a sudden. 

Well done jtr2803, that's really good!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

JTR, you're doing really well. I think making conscious good decisions is the biggest part of the battle (and wish I could put my money where my mouth is!). Let us know how the healthy eating appointment goes, I need all the tips I can get.

Minties, that's a massive drop. Do you think you've been losing some of the fluid you retained? I went up about 3kg almost instantly with my BFP due to fluid.

Me, I've just found out that the baby is in fact babies -- twins! It means that being careful with my weight is even more important. I've dropped just under a pound in the past week, which I'm fine with. So long as the scales is going the right direction in the 1st Tri I'm happy.


----------



## minties

Probably is fluid, but I haven't noticed much fluid retention since I started low carb eating in Jan 2015.

Twins wow congrats! Won't you have MORE of a weight gain allowance, or is it safer to keep as light as possible?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Twins will mean I'm more prone to GD and also high blood pressure, so safer to keep the weight gain as low as possible. I'm not being stupidly restrictive in my eating but I'm definitely being sensible.

Fluid or not, it's still a major win for you.


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join. I am 4 weeks along and this is my second pregnancy.

With my first I lost 12 lbs the first tri and then gained it back in my second tri. Third tri I gained about 25 lbs. But dropped all of it within a month of delivery.

This time I'm hoping to lose a little in first tri and maintain from there. Hopefully gaining no more than I currently weigh. 

I also have diabetes so I have some food restrictions. I'm really hoping to stay diet and pill controlled this time. Last time I was on a ton of insulin and did not enjoy the experience. But if I need it again I of course will do it. But I'd like to avoid it with my new knowledge of how blood sugar and pregnancy work.


----------



## Nibblenic

Welcome Krissie :hi:


----------



## KayKe

Hi girls :)

I'm 12st 9lbs (80 kgs) and it is officially 10 kgs more than I would like to be.
On the other hand... I was 70 kgs and pregnancy didn't happen, so, I guess, I needed that extra padding.

Mind you, I WOULD love to loose a stone, or, at least NOT gain any weight during this pregnancy (I am 5 weeks 3 days).

I generally eat healthy, no mc'donalds's etc. But, my weakness is pasta, pizza and all yummy dishes. Potato mash and a good steak - bring it on.

So, for now I am trying to stick with as minimum bad carbs as possible.

Having more veg and lean protein.

:D


----------



## minties

Hey KayKe! We are pretty similar in weight (I'm 82kg) but I'm probably 30kg above where I'd like to be/should be. Though I'd just be so happy to see 69kg, I don't ever recall seeing 60-something-kilos on the scale ever.

I've been 82.0kg for 5 days in a row so pretty happy with the stable weight. I'd still like to be 71kg at 40 weeks and hopefully in the 60's after baby arrives.


----------



## KayKe

minties said:


> Hey KayKe! We are pretty similar in weight (I'm 82kg) but I'm probably 30kg above where I'd like to be/should be. Though I'd just be so happy to see 69kg, I don't ever recall seeing 60-something-kilos on the scale ever.
> 
> I've been 82.0kg for 5 days in a row so pretty happy with the stable weight. I'd still like to be 71kg at 40 weeks and hopefully in the 60's after baby arrives.


Minties, you have an eating plan? Loosing 10 kgs DURING pregnancy would be awesome, but that does sound like a lot, considering we have to put on 5-8....


----------



## lozzy21

Well I was weighed yesterday and at 38 weeks I'm only 5kg (11lb) heavier than when I was weighed at booking in. I'm really pleased with that since 8/9lb of that is baby alone.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm down another pound this week, which is good but not all that exceptional. I usually lose in 1st Tri but end up gaining about 20lbs over the entire pregnancy.


----------



## Nibblenic

lozzy21 said:


> Well I was weighed yesterday and at 38 weeks I'm only 5kg (11lb) heavier than when I was weighed at booking in. I'm really pleased with that since 8/9lb of that is baby alone.

Thats brilliant hun, welldone! Not long to go :happydance:


----------



## Nibblenic

Im proper poorly :(

Been eating sweets, to try and help my sore throat and basically loads of bread and beige food. Which is never good. I have been putting on 1lb a week for 4/5 weeks but hopefully once I am feeling better I can get properly back on track


----------



## ke29

Im hoping to lose in pregnancy. I'm 6 stone above where I would like to be, I didn't gain any weight in my second pregnancy but gained it afterwards through comfort eating. Im hoping to lose 1-2 stone before my 12 week scan and booking and then maintain if I'm not allowed to lose.


----------



## KayKe

WELL. Wanting to loose weight is one thing, but craaaviiiiings are something else!

Damn.

Just needed to have a kebab last night. Just. Had. TO. Have. It!

:blush:

Am concentrating on the fact, that today I'll try to eat healthy, but I am so damn hungry all the time!

All I can think about is another kebab. And dumplings. And more food...

Agrrrhhhh...


----------



## KayKe

Yesterday and today my hunger got less, so hopefully will be able to control my kebab cravings...

Do feel super super tired and am spending second day in bed...

Keep telling myself, that I really should go to the gym, but even getting out of bed is so damn hard at the moment.

Also, need to make sure I stock up healthy things to eat. Otherwise if there is nothing healthy (and I actually like healthy), I eat whatever is there. And a cheese sandwich isn' t exactly the right option.


----------



## Uni tsi

I'm so happy to have found this thread! I've been told to only gain 10 lbs this pregnancy :wacko: Last pregnancy, I managed to only gain 5 lbs in the first tri and after that averaged a pound a week the rest of the time, and I thought I was doing REALLY GOOD. Then we lost the baby :cry: After I recovered physically, I guess I ate a lot of my emotions and my blood sugar was out of whack, because even though I only gained the minimum recommended while I was pregnant, I ended up about 20 lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight, and I wasn't a petite flower to begin with. I had just started going to the gym to lose weight when we conceived again. Actually, of course, the first two weeks, I didn't know I was pregnant and I was getting REALLY FRUSTRATED that I wasn't losing any weight no matter what I did. Once I realized I was pregnant and got put on metformin to control blood sugar, it was easier and I've actually managed to shed a couple pounds and then hold even on my weight as I approach 10 weeks. 

But only 10 lbs across the next seven months? I need all the support, advice, and encouragement that you ladies can muster! I'm so glad not to be alone in the effort. I look forward to helping support each of you in your goals as well! :flower:

Kayke, I agree, actually getting to the gym is the biggest challenge right now. I just want to sleep all the time. Cravings are not the least bit helpful. If only I could crave low carb things, but no such luck! I did tear up some baby carrots with tahini and tzatziki sauce recently, and felt pretty proud of myself for channeling things in a healthy direction. 

Before I found out I was pregnant again, I was reading a book called "Always Hungry?" that suggests increasing protein and healthy fat while decreasing simple carbs will lead to longer periods of feeling satiated. It kind of makes sense. Helpful book if you can find a copy. Of course, being pregnant we have to have carbs, but I'm trying to make smart choices about what they are, and I'm not shying away from fats even though I can barely stand to eat protein at the moment. 

It's nice to see so many ladies I recognize from other threads all here together. I'm sorry we're having to deal with this. But I bet we can be a lot of help to one another! :friends:


----------



## minties

KayKe said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Hey KayKe! We are pretty similar in weight (I'm 82kg) but I'm probably 30kg above where I'd like to be/should be. Though I'd just be so happy to see 69kg, I don't ever recall seeing 60-something-kilos on the scale ever.
> 
> I've been 82.0kg for 5 days in a row so pretty happy with the stable weight. I'd still like to be 71kg at 40 weeks and hopefully in the 60's after baby arrives.
> 
> 
> Minties, you have an eating plan? Loosing 10 kgs DURING pregnancy would be awesome, but that does sound like a lot, considering we have to put on 5-8....Click to expand...

My BMI is high and my midwife would like me lose sme weight. No way would I want to put any on and I don't think it would help me or the baby if I did. I lost weight with my daughter and she was still big gpr dates (weight wise) and I was super unfit and felt like crap.

At my height 82kg must be a bmi of 36 or 37 I think.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Those cravings are a killer! Right now there isn't much of anything that I want to eat, but I know from past experience that 2nd Tri will be a real challenge.

ke29, like you my gains usually come after pregnancy. Other women can lose weight while breastfeeding but I always gain a ton. Hopefully the fact that I'll be feeding two babies this time will go towards changing that, but I want to set my own expectations very early on with regard to my eating.

Uni, you're right that we can encourage each other and help to keep each other on track. One day at a time!

Minties, my BMI is about 37 too. You're an inspiration that it's possible to control my weight and still have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Uni tsi

I did a measurement check-in today at the gym, and I've gotten smaller! I really didn't expect that. So, I decided it was worth renewing my membership lol In the past two months, (I'm 10 weeks) I've lost 3.4 lbs, lowered my BMI by .3, and lowered my percentage of body fat by 1.2%! I didn't expect to have done so well. I'm jazzed :) 

So, my plan of ignoring calories, counting carbs, and focusing on strength training seems to be a case of "so far so good". Hope it keeps working, but the real test will be in second trimester, of course. 

How is everyone else doing? What strategies are you using? What is showing results for you?


----------



## minties

I'm counting carbs, and walking, that's about it really right now! I do about 22,000 steps per day getting my son to school and back so that helps.

Had a VERY bad day today, I baked some mini shortbread pockets with apple filling and pizza spirals/wheels from flaky pastry for everyone else in the house and stuffed my face! So annoyed. I'll probably be up 2kg/4lbs from the carbs alone.


----------



## hellojello25

So I told myself that I want to only gain about 20-25 pounds with this pregnancy, as long as it was healthy. And as of my last appointment, I had only gained 14 pounds total. I really thought I would have shot up with my weight this past month, but I didn't. I actually weighed the same as I did in January, which the doctor actually commended me for. I guess the little guy gained the weight while I lost it. I was worried that I should have gained something, but the doctor seemed happy, so I was happy. I now have to go to the doctor every two weeks since I'm so far along, so we'll see what they have to say about my weight next time. I feel like I'm gaining so much because my belly keeps getting bigger, but I must be doing something right! :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Can I please join? 

I think I heard the song of my people when I found this thread and starting reading while eating my afternoon snack at work (2 cups of cooked broccoli)! 

My BMI is 37 and I am 7w5d with #1. I have hypothyroidism and some other hormone issues that caused me to regain a lot of weight I had lost over the last few years and I am desperate not to gain during this pregnancy. I get in about 12,000+ steps per day, I do two miles in the morning, and usually two to three more in the evening. I am jogging three days a week and lifting weights three days a week and hoping the 2 pounds I gained last week were just fluid. While ever so grateful that I seem to have dodged the MS bullet, I am hungry almost all day long. I would love to hang out with some ladies with a similar mindset!


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome Clandestine! :) You're in good company. It sounds like you have a thing or two to show us about how to do it right :flow:

Hello, how far along are you? It sounds like you're close to the end? Only 14lb is amazingly well done!

Minties, omg those sound delish! So nice of you to make them for everyone else, no wonder you wanted some too. Really, you can come over here with them next time and I will help you with them so you don't eat so many :) 

For the record, 22k steps per day is outstanding! I don't think I've ever gotten more than 15k in a day since I got my step counter. I'm so impressed!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,
I've just had my 12 week scan and everything went well 9after two horrible missed miscarriages) so I am delighted to be able to properly feel that I can join in on here! Before I was just too nervous to accept that it might happen this time!
I am over 1/2 a stone heavier than when I had my son (5 years ago nearly) and am much less fit so am wanting to eat well and exercise. I was so scared of miscarrying that I stopped exercising as soon as I found out about our pregnancy. But now I'm entering the 2nd tri I really want to get back on it.
What's everyone doing? I have a pre-natal yoga DVD and was doing things like 30 day shred but I planned to stop that as I thought it might be too much. I was doing LOADS of fitnessblender stuff too - does anyone use that? What's good for pregnancy?
x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So glad I found this thread.. I'm not pregnant yet but we are TTC. Since September I've lost about 15lbs. I'm still 5'4 and 250lbs with a size G chest. I've had rib, pelvis, and back pain since 2004 when I was involved in a near fatal car accident(pelvic fractures, rib fractures, ect..) I am really trying to change my diet now as I'm very concerned about my breasts, my back, and my pelvis and want to be at optimum health for baby.

I also deal with thyroid issues and have an appointment in April with an endo to establish care.


----------



## jtr2803

Congratulations on your scan caz and welcome to the new ladies! 

Sorry I've been away for a bit, I've not been doing as well as I hoped, I seem to constantly crave carbs and salty things. I've not weighed myself but am planning to this week and take it from there.

Im going on a fitness weekend next week, I've done two before but I need to take it a bit easier this time obviously. I'm hoping that will kick start my fitness bug again!


----------



## Uni tsi

Congrats on that good scan caz! Gagrl I often do wish that I'd been able to get further along towards fitness before my BFP but it is what it is, and I'm still grateful to be pregnant. But anything you can do ahead of time is easier now then it will be later. "Easier" being a relative term, of course. 

jtr thank you so much for starting this thread! <3 I don't know what a fitness weekend is exactly but it sounds great!

What got me going is that my local gym offered an intro two months that came with free personal trainer visits 2x a week. Having an appointment to meet somebody who's time I didn't want to waste was a real incentive to get off my butt. By the time the two months was up, I've gotten into the habit so I just kept doing it. I'm excited they also have a pool so when I'm super pregnant I look forward to taking some of the aquatics classes


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Uni tsi: I don't know that I have much to show anyone, I just do what works for me and STICK WITH IT. Especially when I'm tired and especially when it's hard. I did throw myself off the wagon and into a carb party over the weekend (dried myself out Sunday) and am exactly what I weighed the day I ovulated (after a 5 pound fluid yo-yo that taught me a valuable lesson about the evils of carbs). 
Your gym sounds great! I am also guilty of valuing other peoples time more than my own - a habit I hope we can all break before having our kids. I keep reminding myself of the wisdom in preflight messages "you must first put on your own mask before assisting others" - we have to take care of ourselves, first, IMHO. 

@caz_hills: congrats on getting to the second trimester! I had similar concerns to you due to a MC in 2014 (no live births for me yet), but believe it was never anything I did or didn't do and it's out of my control whether this one makes it or not. That's basically how I 'coach' myself through the hard parts. 

@Gagrlinpitt: I am not a clinical doctor, but have had thyroid problems for many years. I would stronly advise that you wait until you get that checked/ sorted before TTC. It can take a minimum of 6-8 weeks to adjust to medication and they almost never get it right the first time.

@jtr2803: I weigh myself almost daily, even while in the midst of my own carb craze, because (for me) I am less bad when I hold myself accountable. I would forgive yourself and hop back on your plan! 

AFM... as mentioned, cleaning up after carb party. I did stick to all my workouts, though I missed one yesterday. It seems like ever week I have one symptom that's stronger than the rest and this week is FATIGUE. I'm grateful for a super flexible work schedule, so I can force myself through it and get there when I get there. Today is going to be a force myself through it day I feel like I weigh two tons.


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, what you say about valuing our own time is so true. But it's good to have a reminder from time to time <3

I like that you call them carb parties \\:D/ Aw man, I would love to have a carb party right now!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thyroid levels are in normal range!


----------



## Uni tsi

Yay Gagrlinpitt!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I had my thyroid tested this week, too - and everything is holding steady, no medication changes needed so far! It seems like every week I have one symptom that holds out more than the others, last week was hunger, but this week is FATIGUE. I have skipped half my workouts (which I think actually makes me more tired). Though only one of those skippings was my choice - the other two were my extended family making last-minute, midweek plans that I couldn't get out of! Hoping to get back to my usual workouts today. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I can already tell I'm starting to feel like myself again though since the mirena was taken out. My doctor still wants to do a few more thyroid tests but I told her I'm going to the endo in April and I'll let them do that. My TSH with reflux to T4 was 3.75.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hate to have to tell you this (and you aren't even the first one I've had to tell), but that's too high for TTC/ first trimester. 

Please see these links:

Guidelines of the American Thyroid Association for the Diagnosis and Management of Thyroid Disease During Pregnancy and Postpartum (see recommendation 2)
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3472679/

First Trimester TSH levels between 2.5 and 5.0 are associated with increased pregnancy loss
https://www.thyroid.org/patient-thy...r-patients/vol-3-issue-8/vol-3-issue-8-p-5-6/


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ClandestineTX said:


> I hate to have to tell you this (and you aren't even the first one I've had to tell), but that's too high for TTC/ first trimester.
> 
> Please see these links:
> 
> Guidelines of the American Thyroid Association for the Diagnosis and Management of Thyroid Disease During Pregnancy and Postpartum (see recommendation 2)
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3472679/
> 
> First Trimester TSH levels between 2.5 and 5.0 are associated with increased pregnancy loss
> https://www.thyroid.org/patient-thy...r-patients/vol-3-issue-8/vol-3-issue-8-p-5-6/

My gynecologist said the same thing which is why I have the endo appointment. They want to put me on synthroid, but my step dad who's a gyno said to just wait to see what the endo says before rushing on meds.


----------



## minties

Hi everyone! Sounds like we are all doing well for the most part. I am very proud of us all. 

I'm just checking in to keep accountability. I was 87kg when I got my BFP, 84.1kg at 6 weeks when I met my midwife (changed since then to a nicer one), 86.7kg at 13+4, today 83.9kg at 19+1 (think my ticker is ahead by 1 day). 

I am eating so much better than with my other kids and way more active so feeling good about things.

The baby is SO active and it's so much easier to feel with less belly fat!


----------



## Uni tsi

wow minties WTG!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, minties! That's awesome! I don't want to admit my weight, even in kg! As of this morning, 9w3d, no change so far. 

Been pushing through fatigue and windedness, but overall still good! How's everyone else?


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I'm with you - I don't want to say where I'm starting out just the little bits I go up or down. Although kilograms does make it seem not so bad :) I am the product of American public schools, so of course I had to google conversions to figure out how much it "really" was lol 

Just got back from the gym and feeling really good about things. The scale was down another 1.7 lbs this morning since last time I weighed myself. I wonder how far it can dip before my OB gets nervous? But, I think I'm getting all the nutrition I need. I think the metformin is making the difference, I'm pretty sure that just having my blood sugar under control is what's doing it. But, next week I'm officially in the second semester so I expect I'll see things move the other direction finally. 

So, if I was only supposed to gain 10 lbs overall, and I lost 7 lbs the first trimester, that means I can gain a whopping 17 lbs over the next six months and still meet my goal. That seems a lot more achievable to me than the original ten pounds so I'm feeling pretty optimistic. Of course, if if it ends up being less than that (and the baby is healthy) I won't complain! 

Today my regular workout pants started to feel a little binding around the belly. I guess I need to start investing in some maternity workout gear. Any suggestions on brands? I have a couple things leftover from last time but nothing I'm really happy with.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I wouldn't worry unless your OB or midwife tells you to! I wish I could lose *something* like anything. At this point, I will settle for no change - that's still better than gaining to me. I have an IRL friend who has the same LMP/ EDD as me and she's up 5 pounds already (we will be 10 weeks on Friday). That terrifies me. She's also diabetic. I am trying to encourage her to exercise. I am also very tired, but literally the only thing that makes me feel less tired, groggy, irritable is exercising. 

I told my husband while we were walking our dog at the park that I am just going to keep on keeping on, even though I feel like every fat cell in my body is completely full of water. I was a 38DD, I had to order 38DDD bras. They fit perfectly - until yesterday - both the strap and cups are now too tight, WTF. But the scale is the same. I feel like my fat is swollen, if that makes sense, just so full of water and I honestly exercise two to three times a day! And I have no idea what to do about my bra situation! How have the rest of you managed? 

PS totally grateful that my regular jeans still fit with room to grow. 

And I have no clue regarding maternity workout gear - do you have something like an Academy, Dick's Sporting Goods or other large athletic place? I would suggest just going and trying things on and going with what feels right. I also think I remember ladies I knew on here ages ago getting belly bands for extra support later on.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh and it's sooo much better in Kgs! I'm also a fan of "stones" :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Here is my all time favorite bra https://bravadodesigns.com/products/body-silk-seamless-nursing-bra?variant=14530262471

This bra is amazing because it stretches with you as you grow. Last pregnancy, I went up about two cup sizes and it just kept going with me. Get it sized to what fits now, and I predict you won't be disappointed. If you plan to breastfeed, this bra will take you all the way through. If you don't, it's also very supportive during that period of time waiting for the milk to stop coming in, without being binding at all. I am a huge fan of their tank tops too, but those don't stretch as much and I did outgrow them during my last pregnancy. 

I looked online, found a few stores I might go to in person and try things on. I generally hate shopping for clothes, but I actually like shopping for maternity things. I wasn't going to buy very many things this time, but I feel like having cute workout clothes is a real motivator for me. I want to put them on to look cute, and then I think "we'll I'm wearing workout clothes might as well go to the gym" :haha:


----------



## Wombat

Minties, well done!

Well, girls, after stuffing myself up with carbs for 9 weeks, I have got on the scales and have NOT put on a single kilo! 

Feeling thankful for that.

As from today, my weight is 78kgs, and BMI of 28. Would love to be at this weight at delivery time (keeping in mind, that minus baby weight and all extra fluid, I should actually loose 5-8 kgs).

Also, thankfully my MS is easing up, and I hope I'll be able to keep a healthier diet from now on.

Have been reading online about Dukan during pregnancy, and it states, that you can eat protein, veg plus 2 servings of fruit and two slices of wholegrain bread at breakfast. And no pure protein days. Am thinking it sounds quite sensible and is worth giving it a go.

I REALLY want to avoid going over 80 kgs this time around!

Good luck to everybody else.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

wombat, well done making it through all this time with no weight gain! :highfive:

I'm on carb restrictions because of GD, and the docs keep emphasizing to me that I have to eat enough carbs to avoid ketosis because that is bad for the baby. At the same time, I read your post and I thought "wow TWO whole slices of bread" and was jealous LOL I can only do one slice in the morning or it shoots my sugar up too high. By evening I can eat entire bagels without any problem, although it's still naughty. 

Nothing quite like the combo of craving carbs because of MS while being on carb restrictions. I end up eating a lot of cheese and nuts. I figure, no one ever got fat from eating too many nuts. Except maybe for squirrels ...


----------



## Wombat

Uni, it's hard, isn' t it?

I feel so so motived to sticking with healthy eating. And then BAM! - hunger comes!
And I feel I can eat ANYTHING carby in sight.

Cheese makes me sick though.... I am lactose intolerant, and during pregnancy it is MUCH MUCH worse! I'd love to be able to have a greek yoghurt now, but it just makes me sick. Gives me the most horrible MS ever.

Today I have a busy day at work, but tomorrow is going to be a bit easier, so I am planning on making myself a big veggie soup, with just a few potatoes, but mostly cabbage, carrots, celery... Maybe some lean chicken. Hopefully it will fill me up and won't give me extra kgs..


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Uni tsi: THANK YOU for the bra link! I will order a few this weekend. 

I have a treadmill and a weight set at my house, thankfully, so I don't have to get dressed to work out! We also walk my dog at a park by my house - but in the 5AM hour - so not even birds and squirrels to see me! 

I also eat a carb restricted diet due to metabolic issues, as I have hypothyroidism and have had several other hormone issues, which caused weight gain as well as mild insulin resistance. 

@Wombat: I've always been told not to diet/ restrict calories or contents during pregnancy, but to simply make healthy choices of nutritious and healthy foods. Like Uni Tsi, I eat a lot of cheese, nuts, eggs, lean meat, vegetables, some fruit - and I even give in once an awhile to other things, but largely control the choices that are being made or the portion sizes when I do a treat. 

And ten weeks today with no weight gain so far! And I'm only short one jogging workout this week, hoping to make that up today since it's a weight lifting day and tomorrow is my "off" day. Still on 6 day a week alternating jogging intervals or weights, too!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine - woot! way to go! What a great job! Ten weeks with no weight gain is an amazing accomplishment! I've only been managing to work out two or three days a week, but on my "off" days I generally at least get in my 10k steps. 

I started out at home with a set of dumbbells. But at some point I decided to step it up a notch. I had so much anxiety about going to the gym, but my local gym offered an intro program that came with free sessions with the personal trainer. The first time I went in, I was so nervous I sat out in the car for a while and almost changed my mind and went home. Then, I saw this little old lady with a walker come out of the gym, and I thought, If she can do it I can do it! 

My gym is great because it has a lot of old people and overweight people there. It really makes me feel very comfortable. It also really helped having the personal trainer sessions so I could get comfortable with the routine. I do like going better late morning/early afternoon, because I noticed after 5pm it's a slightly different crowd and they intimidate me more. But during the day it's mostly retirees and stay-at-home moms trying to lose the baby weight, so it's a very nonjudgemental atmosphere. 

Then again, if I had a full weight set at home and some cardio equipment, I probably would just use it lol 

wombat, sorry to hear you can't eat cheese! I have a mild allergy to milk, but not so bad as to avoid it. Oddly enough this pregnancy, I can't stand chicken so far. Last pregnancy in the first trimester it was all I could eat, now I even have an aversion to thinking about it. I've almost gone vegetarian this time around, just because I can't stand meat. I haven't had any real cravings yet this pregnancy, mostly I'm just glad to think of something I can eat that doesn't make me feel sick. I did put pineapple and broccoli on a pizza the other day which my husband insisted is a gross combination but I thought it was great, so I guess that might have been a pregnancy thing lol

Have you tried vegan yogurt? I'm not vegan (obviously) but I used to really enjoy some vegan yogurt. Might solve your craving?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I will type more later but wanted to say pineapple and broccoli on pizza sounds divine!


----------



## Wombat

Girls, I am jealous you have power to work out. 

Yesterday went on a brisk walk on the beach and realized how out of shape I am :dohh:

But felt good afterwards. Decided with OH that will go for a 30 minutes walk every day. I think it will be a good start :)


Clandestine - congrats on no weight gain so far! Well done!


Uni Tsi - I can not stomach anything NON vegan right now! Have no idea why... I eat a lot of bread and fruits and cucumber and tomatoes.
Thats about it...
Can' t even think of any meat! Even eggs make me gag.

And, I decided not to fight myself anymore on my appetite. Today is one of those days when I just can't stop eating! Its mostly fruits, but still...

I am SO looking forward the moment I can eat a nice steak!


----------



## jtr2803

Hello ladies! 

Clandestine, that's amazing! 

Wombat, I'm the same, when my hungry switch gets flipped I'll eat whatever is easy and close by. I'm still craving carbs a lot too :dohh:

Every week I give myself a talking too and say OK, this week I need to buck my ideas up and then something happens or we go out for dinner and I blow it. I probably need to weigh myself and see what the damage is.


----------



## jtr2803

minties said:


> Hi everyone! Sounds like we are all doing well for the most part. I am very proud of us all.
> 
> I'm just checking in to keep accountability. I was 87kg when I got my BFP, 84.1kg at 6 weeks when I met my midwife (changed since then to a nicer one), 86.7kg at 13+4, today 83.9kg at 19+1 (think my ticker is ahead by 1 day).
> 
> I am eating so much better than with my other kids and way more active so feeling good about things.
> 
> The baby is SO active and it's so much easier to feel with less belly fat!

Honestly, that's amazing, I hope you are really proud of yourself :hugs:


----------



## jessr123

Can I join you ladies? I am 7 weeks pregnant and weigh 84.5kg and am 5'3" tall. The midwife reckons that makes my bmi 34.5 but when I put it into the nhs calculator I make 32.4. I reckon I was slouching when they measured my height! 

Either way I want to lose about 10kg during this pregnancy. I used to be very active but after having my second son who is severely disabled, I let things slip. Now I'm making much more effort as he is at school and much more medically stable. So hour long dog walks every day alongside decorating and gardening should help those kg disappear.


----------



## Wombat

jessr123 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am 7 weeks pregnant and weigh 84.5kg and am 5'3" tall. The midwife reckons that makes my bmi 34.5 but when I put it into the nhs calculator I make 32.4. I reckon I was slouching when they measured my height!
> 
> Either way I want to lose about 10kg during this pregnancy. I used to be very active but after having my second son who is severely disabled, I let things slip. Now I'm making much more effort as he is at school and much more medically stable. So hour long dog walks every day alongside decorating and gardening should help those kg disappear.


jessr - welcome :) Looks like we have about the same amount to loose. I also want to loose 10 kgs.

So, finally, today I am feeling a bit better ( I am 10 weeks) and managed to eat something which does not involve bread :D

Had some grilled meat at lunch and now made a huge bowl of veggie soup with turkey (should last a few days). Mostly different kinds of cabbage, turkey, carrots, celery, bouillion cubes, tomatoes and added just a bit of potatoes (to keep with carb less transition).
I recon, there are not too many calories at all.

Also decided on a reasonable eating plan:

Morning: 2 slices of bread, tea, veggies (when I can stomach eggs and cottage cheese again, will have those)
Lunch: salad with some lean protein or grilled fish or grilled meat.
Dinner: Soup
Snacks: fresh veggies, fruits.

Cheating snacks: wholegrain biscuits, dark chocolate (good thing I rarely crave those)

If feeling hungry during the day will have more soup.

Also, daily 30 minutes walk.


----------



## danijoanne

Hi can I join? With my last pregnancy I was 7lb lighter at 39 weeks and 2stine lighter when left hospital. This time my bmi is 31 and I've lost 2.5kg since being weighed at 4 weeks (I'm ten weeks now) I'm hoping it'll be easier in 2nd trimester as the nausea just makes me crave rubbish. Xx


----------



## Wombat

danijoanne said:


> Hi can I join? With my last pregnancy I was 7lb lighter at 39 weeks and 2stine lighter when left hospital. This time my bmi is 31 and I've lost 2.5kg since being weighed at 4 weeks (I'm ten weeks now) I'm hoping it'll be easier in 2nd trimester as the nausea just makes me crave rubbish. Xx

Dani - welcome :)

What was your diet like in the last pregnancy? Please share :D


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome Jess and Dani! 

I don't have anything new to report regarding my progress, I'm just in a great mood today and wanted to say HI! 

One thing I've decided to try to keep in mind is that if I just maintain weight throughout the pregnancy, that's actually the same as losing weight because the baby weighs something so I'd technically weigh less even if the scale stays the same. I started this pregnancy with a BMI of 33.5 and my OB said my goal should be to only gain 10 lbs, which would be just the baby. I have lost 7 lbs in the first trimester, but not from dieting, just from being active and getting my blood sugar under control. One thing I've found helpful is that I don't count calories, I just count carbs. I think this would make a difference even if I weren't dealing with GD. I actually increased my protein and healthy fats a little and that really helps me stay feeling full for a long time after I eat. I think it is to be expected we'd gain some weight in the second and third trimester? I just don't want anyone (me) to be too hard on themselves for gaining a little weight in the second and third trimesters, because that's what's supposed to happen. 

I hope everyone is having a fantastic day! For me, spring can't come soon enough! I always find it so much easier to be active when the sun is shining and there's a nice warm breeze :flower:

edit - rereading, I think Dani has actually found the magic formula lol So, we should probably listen to her and not me :haha:


----------



## danijoanne

Hi. I'm 5'11 and 103kg (down from 105.5). Last pregnancy I gained loads in first 17 weeks approx 10kg I think. I did nothing and ate everything. Something just clicked and I just made sure I ate as clean as possible, lots of lean protein, veg and wholewheat rice, pasta etc. I didn't deprive myself and just cut out processed. I stayed off refined sugar and for the most part processed food too but it had crept back in so I'm just minimising it again. It seems to be working. Although lightrr I look bigger. First trimester bloat has got me. You ladies are doing amazing such an inspiration xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Soooo bloated here. Jogging intervals increased though, doing 4 minute walks, 6 minute jogs. I also got OK to keep up my heavy weightlifting, also told squats, lunges, ab workouts all OK too! I am still tired, I read the fatigue should improve by the end of first tri, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that. Still working out, but feels a little harder every day!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I was wondering about ab workouts today. Just from a practical standpoint, I was wondering how much longer I could do crunches before my belly will be in the way. I'm trying to figure out what I could switch to afterwards. I'm thinking maybe planks... do you have any ideas? 

Dani I admire you for cutting out refined sugar. No matter how good I am with other things, that always is my downfall. I gave up trying to cut it out completely and now I just focus on trying to limit my intake. 

I almost didn't make it to the gym today because I felt so tired. But after I posted here, I thought "well I really should" Just being on this thread is helping me! <3


----------



## minties

I do not get stones or pounds (just read back a couple of pages) at all! Being from New Zealand I seem to spend a lot of time converting all sorts of measurements and get tired of it, so I'll stick with kilos on here if that is ok. My mum told me she gained 3 stone when pregnant with me and I was like, er, what? When I converted it I was amazed she packed on so much, she's a tiny person, maybe 85lbs. 

I have stopped low carb, we just can finance it right now. I need to be able to eat cheap stuff like porridge (oats) and bread etc. So I am 86kg now, which I think is still about what I was prepregnancy anyway. I look a lot fatter in the face though and not feeling that good. 

Walking is starting to hurt in the belly and back which sucks as it's my main form of exercise! I am doing some weight lifting too but find it gives me the mad hungries. 

Well done everyone for posting in here and for all your hard work!

I have my anatomy scan this Friday, I've never had one so late in pregnancy but they were all booked out when I called.


----------



## danijoanne

I try for the most part but things do slip in especially if I go out for dinner &#128514;. 
I'll be happy this time if I don't gain anything.

Wow your exercise regime is amazing for first trimester. I'm in bed for like 6pm lol and everything is a huge chore x


----------



## Wombat

Uni/Clande/Minties - girls, that you even MANAGE to get to the gym is AMAZING!

I decided I am not going to even try for now buying a pass, as I know it will be a waste of time.

I DID go for a 30 minutes walk last night and am planning on doing again so tonight. OH is SUPER supportive.

Minties, don't worry about the weight. You have done great not putting anything on until now!
As for the diet: yesterday I made a HUGE bowl of low calorie soup, mostly cabbage, carrots, celery and some turkey and tomatoes and 2 potatoes. And it cost me 10 EUROS (about 15? USA$). Maybe try filling up on soup with some lean meat?

Uni, well done for loosing 7lbs this trimester! Its amazing.
I just weighed myself this morning, and I am up 600 grams (1 pound?)
But, hopefully my new eating plan and walking will stop that.

Dani, I also am ready to go to bed at 6pm. I go to sleep earlier that my older kids do!:dohh:


Also, girls.... Anyone else feels they look horrid?? There is a supersticion, that baby girls "suck out" the beauty of mummies. So I have a strong feeling it's a girl.

My skin looks horrid - dull, grayish. Same with hair. Also, they get oily sooo quickly! And, sorry for TMI, but my ass is covered in pimples (well, there are even pimples on my face :dohh::dohh::nope::nope::nope:).
I have never felt so unnatractive as I do now :( 
OH is amazing though and must really love me, as he says constantly I have never looked prettier :dohh: Well, I DID! And it ain't now:dohh:

Where is that damn glow??? :cry:


----------



## Uni tsi

Wombat, I know the term "LOL" gets thrown around a lot on the internet, but reading your TMI really did make me laugh out loud. Your clever use of emoji really brought home the point you were making :) It must be so frustrating! When was your profile picture taken? You look great! You have amazing hair! I'm impressed you have the energy to worry about your appearance ... my hair gets super frizzy when I'm pregnant and I look like a huge poof ball, but I can't be bothered to care. I can only imagine what I look like to other people lol 

Minties, I got the belly pain while walking really badly last pregnancy, and I had to buy a pregnancy belt for support. It made a huge difference. They aren't too expensive, at least not the one I bought, and it was a real lifesaver! 

I don't eat expensive low carb stuff, more I just count what the carbs are. Oats are great because they're whole grain, as long as it's not the instant kind. Anything that has fiber, you can subtract the fiber from the carbs so the net carbs are lower. I love oats! <3


----------



## morgan89

Oh my I wish I found this group sooner! I was classed as "overweight" before pregnancy so of course I wanted to keep my gain to a minimum. I am now nearly 25 weeks and I have gained 11 lbs. I am not loving it but I am still on track to gain no more than 25lbs as per the doctors request.

I don't know how you ladies manage to go to the gym let alone any activity. However I work a fairly active job (standing 6hrs or more some days). I have started tracking my calories to try and slow any more weight gain but man its hard. I eat less and gain more....


----------



## cskme_

I am 5'2 168 lbs. Just above 30 BMI. I had lost 25 lbs since August 2015 and have still been eating right and going to the gym about 5 days a week. I just recently found out I was pregnant but have still been going to the gym, just nothing vigorous. Trying to eat healthy but all I seem to want are carbs. So I'm allowing myself (good) carbs, just trying to stay within a healthy calorie range. I guess my days of weight loss are over for now. I'm just hoping not to gain too much after all of my hard work!


----------



## Wombat

Uni :hugs: :blush:

Well, let's say photo was taken WELL pre-pregnancy :D And, I am enthusiast photographer, so I know how to take a good picture of myself.:blush:

And, shhhh, those are extensions. Now I have a short bob and been too lazy to color my hair lately, so the color can be described as an unwashed sandy brown :cry: Must make an effort to look better:dohh:

I guess, as any woman, I can look great (when am well rested and made up, as on the pic) and also can look completely unattractive...
At the moment it's the latter :blush:

Also, it doesn't help, that my boobs went from DD to F*ing cup! Meaning none of my non stretchy top fit. Ad, all the dresses I have, which ARE stretchy, meant for a flat tummy (and my bump just started to appear). Which is not a good choice when we are still hiding pregnancy from people.
Jeans are a no no too - I just don't feel comfy in them anymore.

So, at the moment, the choice of clothing is strechy pants/leggings, oversized sweaters/shirts (which basically make me look like my OH's mother. And she is in her 70s:dohh:)
Am actually looking forward to when my bump is bigger and we don't have to hide it from others, then I'll be able to wear tight fitting stretchy dresses again.

Sorry for a moan..... It just took me ages to get happy with my appearance after I had my youngest... And now I am not happy again :nope:



To change the topic! CABBAGE! My new secret friend! I decided, in order to limit calorie intake, to try to eat raw cabbage salad! And it is great! Fills me up. Apparently is super healthy. Ad costs next to nothing:

1 cup raw cabbage, diced
1 tomato diced
1/2 cucumber diced
Dill
Lemon
Salt
A bit of olive oil

You can eat a HUGE bowl without worrying about calories! And it is super yummy too!


----------



## Wombat

Morgan, Cassandra - welcome :D

I had a HUGE desire for carbs, but in the last couple of days it is getting under control. I am 10 weeks now.

And I also don't know how girls manage to get their bumps to the gym.

The only form of excercise I am willing to do is sex :blush:

PS: MUST GO FOR THAT WALK :winkwink:


----------



## Wombat

Uni-talking about oats..

MMMMM! I decided to limit carbs to first 1/2 of the day, and this morning I had a HUGE wonderful bowl of oats! YUMMY!

Am already looking forward to eating that again tomorrow morning with some sliced banana :thumbup: YUM! YUM! YUM!


Minty, for tummy pains there is some thing as a tummy wrapping. Google it. Apparently it is an ancient form of tummy support and also keeps muscles in shape. I am definitely planning on doing it.


----------



## danijoanne

Ha it's 18.34 here and I'm in bed, even had a bath with my three year old so I could just go to bed when she did lol. I've been under my calorie goal for 3 days straight now so excited for weigh in Friday. 

My belly is so obvious and round. I went into work today and they were like wow no hiding that now &#128561;


----------



## Uni tsi

Morgan and Cassandra, welcome! 

wombat you crack me up! I'm so sorry things are feeling horrible, but the way you explain them makes me glad you can see the humorous side of things. I'm sure you don't really look like your mother-in-law, but I can understand how you feel that way. Your favorite form of exercise is mine too :blush: 

I really empathize with what you're saying about the pants thing - I got really lucky in between my pregnancies because I found a pair of pants that is completely stretchy but still cut so they look like dress slacks appropriate for work. I wear them every day because they are my only non-maternity pants that fit at the moment, and I'm not yet ready to bust out the maternity pants at work (although that might change by next week! heh) I already had to bust out my maternity shirts, but luckily everyone at work was too polite to say anything. :haha:

Dani, wtg! I gave up counting calories, just have to make sure I burn enough of them off. It will get easier later when you have more energy. 

Morgan, standing for long periods totally counts as exercise in my opinion! :) 

Cassandra, sounds like you made amazing progress prepregnancy! I bet with good habits like that you won't have too much weight gain, and you'll lose it easily afterwards :flow:


----------



## Wombat

Hi girls :)

Weighed myself this morning and it's 78 kg again :) Managed to go for a walk yesterday and do some light exercise on my legs, tummy and bum (using my own bodyweight).
Ate a lot of food, but healthy (only restriction I HAVE done is eating after 8 pm). During the day I just eat as much as I want to :D

Feeling better about myself and wishing everyone to have a happy healthy day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## danijoanne

Wombat that's fantastic &#128512;


----------



## morgan89

I weighed today and oh boy I have gained 2 pounds in 2 days....not really though. I'm finding now that I'm at the 25 week mark my weight is all over the place. One bathroom visit will fix all my worries. Ugh I hate obsessing over my weight but I lost 50 pounds 2 years ago and now I am creeping back up because of baby lol. 

I just have to remember that the baby is the reason not because I am a terrible person :dohh: oh well its just fat right?


----------



## Wombat

Thanks Dani :))

Morgan - I completely understand where you are coming from! I have lost tons of weight too and now every pound is stressing me up.

Just try to make sure you are within a healthy weight putting range. After 25 weeks should be approx albs a week. And, don't weigh yourself every day... Maybe try once-twice per week.

Big big hug!:hugs:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

can I join?

I lost 14kg after having my DD but have gained 8 back since finding out I was pregnant.

I last weighed 88.2kg at my last apt on 29 Feb and was told I could only pick up 10more the entire pregnancy ... my BMI is 37.11 making me obese class 2 ... 

I also crave carbs a lot and its the only thing helping my MS stay at bay ... but I really would like to lose or maintain my current weight 

before falling pregnant I did some cardio and weight training but have been so lazy ever since and well my eating has also been very bad

at night is where my sickness seems to be at its worse and I just eat my dinner and go to bed straight after which I know is so wrong and naughty of me ...

I could really do with some support ... thanks


----------



## Wombat

Hi Blessedbaby :flower:

Don't worry about craving carbs. I survived on carbs alone till this week.
I did try to limit those...

Now, I am trying to have carbs before 2pm, and the rest of the day have veggies/protein and LOTS of herbal tea!

TRY and get your bum for a walk every day. 30 minutes. It is a PAIN in the ass. I just MAKE myself go. And always feel so much better afterwards.

Also, limit UNHEALTHY carbs. Instead of having fried potatoes-have simple boiled one (no MAYO ). Instead of a fatty cookie, make you own using limited amount of brown sugar and dried fruits and nuts.

I am sure you will make it fine :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@morgan: I'll be 11 weeks on Friday and my weight easily fluctuates 3-4 lbs (1.3-1.8 kg) in a day. I stopped panicking a few weeks ago. Of course I was at the max of my range for the doctor Monday, and this morning, right back to baseline. I think weightlifting is what causes the fluid retention to subside, for what it's worth. 

For ladies who are not on their first - at almost 11 weeks is what feels like a muscle bump above my pubic bone my uterus??? I'm fat in the abdomen, but after my ab workout last night I was compelled to touch a spot on my stomach and I feel *something*, LOL, just not sure what it is! 

And fatigue, oh my. I took my dog out for a mile this AM, ate breakfast and then intended to work at home... I took almost a three hour nap. And I am going to force myself to work, but to be honest, I could go back to sleep. My workouts have gotten HARD, but I'm still hanging in there (keeping my fingers crossed that the fatigue will lift soon).


----------



## jessr123

Hi again, it looks like you have all been really busy. 

Wombat, that is a brilliant weight! Well done. 

Blessed baby, have you looked at low carb options? My youngest was put on a specialist diet for his epilepsy called the ketogenic diet, and although it's not at all advisable to follow without a dietitian it was a carb restricted diet (to the point where I had to weigh everything he ate!) and taught me loads about how many carbs are in everything. There is something called cloud bread, which is a great alternative to regular bread although you will have to make it yourself. I used to make him vegetable crisps instead of potato ones too.

Clandestine, I'm with you on the long naps, I had about 2 hours today, but that was after a 430am start thanks to a small boy, and an hours dog walk so it felt justified!

I have recently bought one of those pedometer bracelet things, sorry the name escapes me due to baby brain! I have been aiming for 10,000 steps a day and yesterday o managed 13000 so I was feeling good! I haven't put any weight on either in the last week which seems good. I have also steered well clear of the chocolate which is my major downfall.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> can I join?
> 
> I lost 14kg after having my DD but have gained 8 back since finding out I was pregnant.
> 
> I last weighed 88.2kg at my last apt on 29 Feb and was told I could only pick up 10more the entire pregnancy ... my BMI is 37.11 making me obese class 2 ...
> 
> I also crave carbs a lot and its the only thing helping my MS stay at bay ... but I really would like to lose or maintain my current weight
> 
> before falling pregnant I did some cardio and weight training but have been so lazy ever since and well my eating has also been very bad
> 
> at night is where my sickness seems to be at its worse and I just eat my dinner and go to bed straight after which I know is so wrong and naughty of me ...
> 
> I could really do with some support ... thanks

You must not be very tall! I weigh considerably more than you do, but we are in the same BMI bracket (like so much I won't even admit to it). I agree with all of wombat's recommendations, only I low carb it all the time. I do "splurge" on flax meal bran flakes to cure constipation and do an occasional "carb party" but generally stick to lean protein, veggies, some fruit. And I exercise a lot. I am on the trying to maintain weight during pregnancy, as long as possible. 

I'm reading a book, exercising through your pregnancy, which has a lot of scientific studies in it. It strongly advocates for at least 20 minutes of exercise 3 times a week throughout pregnancy, improves birth weight, on-time delivery, etc. And does great things for placental development and blood flow to it. I try to get at least 30 minutes of walking/jogging intervals or weight lifting daily (well 5-6 out of 7 days) and I do at least 25 minutes/ 1 mile walk with my pooch and Hubster each morning. These last 2-3 weeks have been HARD, because I am incredibly fatigued, but most of the time (almost always, in fact), I feel so much better after even just the walk with the dog. My OB has cleared me for pretty much anything that feels OK to my body, so I'm being as active as I can force myself to be. You absolutely can do it, too!!!


----------



## Wombat

Hi girls :hugs:

Tonight is a tough evening :( Me and DH are struggling with our business and it gives me a major headache. Feeling quite poorly tonight and really don't want to get out of bed...
All I want is a big bowl of porridge and a banana. But am staying away from the temptation, as I know it will only make me feel more miserable afterwards.

Anyone who says money worries are stupid, either never went through it or are completely not in touch with the reality. :nope::cry:


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: ma'am. I don't know anywhere that the local economy isn't shit. I don't know how most people afford any kids in the US. And I have no idea what the economy/ health care situation looks like in Latvia, but imagine it's not too different from the rest of Europe! My husband and I are in the USA. I have a PhD, he has two masters degrees (MS and MBA), we have great jobs by almost any standard - and we still live very modestly, have a lot of debt from our educations, and save as much as possible. 

I hope you find a solution and peace with your situation. Money worries are the worst, IMHO. OK second worst, health worries are for sure the worst, but money is a close second.


----------



## Uni tsi

Wow I missed a lot since yesterday :) Welcome blessedbaby! I've been eating tons of carbs the past few weeks. My MS finally let up, but I still feel like I have to be careful because even thinking of certain foods still makes me feel a bit nauseous. I've been finding nuts really helpful. They kind of took the place of crackers for me. And I swear by Chia Squeeze. A little sweet, high in fiber, easy to digest. It's about 10g carbs per package but tastes like a lot more, but then doesn't really count as that because of the fiber. I guess also because of the fiber they are more filling than the applesauce fruit squeeze packets. Plus chia has the extra advantage of helping with that other pregnancy problem .... 

Jess, I LOVE my pedometer! Mine counts stairs too, which really encourages me to avoid the elevator. Well, sometimes lol But, I really do feel like I end up walking further when I wear it, or at least, I get glad about having to take the furthest spot when the lot is full at work heh 13000 is really good! 

Clandestine, I think that probably would be your uterus :) I know you probably said, but my pregnancy brain is in full swing - how far along are you?

Wombat, sorry to hear you're having money worries :hugs: I know from experience just how stressful that can be. My husband had his own business for many years. I hope everything works out!

Today I did not make it to the gym, but mostly because it was just too nice out to want to be inside. So I went for a 30 min walk up and down hills. Steep, steep hills lol So, I'm feeling good about that. Things are getting easier now as I am on the cusp of the second trimester. I don't sleep nearly as much, for one thing. And a variety of foods are starting to seem appealing again.


----------



## ClandestineTX

11 weeks on Friday here! 

And I walked the dog this morning, but work and fatigue kept me from doing my intervals. We can't be perfect every day!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I think that was your uterus you're feeling. Too early still for braxton hicks, I think.


----------



## danijoanne

Ah wombat I'm sorry to hear that, I hope it becomes easier soon, money worries are rubbish. I'm about to go bankrupt so I'm nervous about that but also relived in a way too. Nurses wages just don't cover the bills.

I have not been for a walk since Sunday &#128561; but I'm about to check my weight I'm hoping it's a stay the same or a loss xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Uni tsi said:


> Clandestine, I think that was your uterus you're feeling. Too early still for braxton hicks, I think.

I'll keep a feel on it. Not cramping or anything, just if I touch it, it feels like a muscle ball peeking out. 

Tired plus bad weather (severe thunderstorms and heavy rain), even the dog is getting today off. Still plan to do my weights and abs this evening, so not all is lost!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies I will try and do low carb

Im 1.54m tall/short LOL 

my MS also seems to be letting up as I could eat my supper last night and we had omelettes for supper instead of our normal rice and potatoes ... 

I also packed some trailmix for me to snack on at work today and I had toasted cheese for breakfast ... 

also trying to limit my carb intake ...


----------



## Uni tsi

Blessedbaby, I don't know what toasted cheese is, but now I want some! :D


----------



## Wombat

Uni tsi said:


> Blessedbaby, I don't know what toasted cheese is, but now I want some! :D


If it is what I think it is, nope, you don't :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I LOOOOOVE those. I made mine with white bread, slightly toasted, a bit of ketchup on top, and nice cheese on top too - all of that in the oven for 5 minutes. You get a hot gooey open sandwich...

I think I can easily have 4 of those :dohh:

4 of those, and, basically, your daily food amount is reached :dohh::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wombat

My MS is completely gone. So, now all is left is hunger :dohh:

Grrrr! Must make another huge bowl of soup!

Also, finally managed a steak yesterday, and it was yummy!
(Didn't stop me wanting carbs though... But I am resisting:baby:)


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh gosh my sickness came back today with a vengeance I cant wait for this to pass


----------



## danijoanne

Just weighed in, after a week of super clean eating I e gained 0.6 kg? I'm gutted all I can assume is because it was all good food I've eaten more &#128514;. Get me back to McDonald's lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

11 weeks this morning and I am still at my baseline! 

Only 29 weeks to hold out!

PS please send toasted cheese recipe... Please.


----------



## Wombat

Blessed - sorry you are feeling yuk. :hugs: Hope it is just a one off day. 

My morning sickness has passed, but I have no idea why, but today I am feeling so very poorly. Completely out of power. Can't even lift my head off the pillow. As soon as I get up I get super dizzy. Head feels as if it weighs a ton. Had a lot to do today, but had to stay in bed. 


Dani - don't worry about 0.6 gain. My weight can go +/- 1 kg. Don't forget it is also baby growing and all the things with it.
PS: I was desperately craving Mc'Donald's last night :dohh: Didn't have it though :D

Clandestine - well done you! Keep up with the good work :hugs:


----------



## Blessedbaby

its basically a sandwich which u toast I think u guys call it grilled cheese LOL I could be wrong but I put cheese, red onion, jalapenos all finely cut up on mine and toast it ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

Wombat hope u feel better soon ...


----------



## danijoanne

Cheers wombat that's made me feel better, however I've been at soft play today and eaten a cheese toastie and fries and a slice of cake whoops. I hope you're feeling better soon.

Clandestine your work outs are an inspiration I'm so lazy at the minute it's unreal x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Wombat...maybe more protein?

Oh blessed, I <3 grilled cheese with just about any combination of things on it!


----------



## ClandestineTX

danijoanne said:


> Cheers wombat that's made me feel better, however I've been at soft play today and eaten a cheese toastie and fries and a slice of cake whoops. I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Clandestine your work outs are an inspiration I'm so lazy at the minute it's unreal x

My cardio is sucking this week, but my weightlifting and abs are the things I will not skip, no matter what!


----------



## danijoanne

I'm gonna get the wii fit back out and me and more daughter are gonna do that tomorrow so hopefully if j can push for even 30 mins 3 times a week that's gotta do something. X


----------



## Wombat

Weighed myself this morning - 77kg. Minus one during first trimester...

I think mostly due to stress.

My mum took my two boys skiing and yesterday my youngest broke his leg.
He is ok. Had a hard night and an early flight. But will arrive here shortly. My ex is picking them up (as they wanted to see daddy - he has been away before their trip, so it's been a few weeks since they last saw him).

Obviously I am hurting with my lo and just want to give him a cuddle and be there for him.


----------



## ClandestineTX

At this point, I'm super happy that I haven't gained anything, but the lowest I get is the exact same weight I was the day I ovulated. No joke. Exactly the same number. 

I think I should be a bit more happy with that, I did go to a festival this weekend and ate everything in sight. Carbs and all. And it was worth every single one of them. But it would be nice, just once, to see a single pound come off!


----------



## minties

After all the Easter crap food I put on about 5kg!! How...whhhyy? I didn't even eat 1kg of chocolate. Bleh. I haven't weighed this much since almost a year ago. My midwife will be shocked.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Maybe it's a little water weight? I can eat salt or cabs and gain 4-5 lbs overnight that comes off within a day or two. It scared me at first, buy used to it now.

And Friday, hit 12 weeks mark and 0 weight change. I decided to get back on power 90 videos for as long as it's comfortable. I also ordered some of the bras recommended on here, which seem fabulous so far. Though huge. I am the proud owner of comically huge bras, but they fit and that's what really counts at this point!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## minties

Partly will be from carb loading, I'll be doing some weight lifting today and walking. Lucky we have out own weights at home do no excuse really!


----------



## Uni tsi

Wombat, I'm sorry to hear you're little guy broke his leg :( 

Clandestine, I'm glad to hear the bra recommendation is working out. I lol'd at the phrase "comically huge bras" that's how I felt at first too hehe

Minties, I agree it's probably water weight. Did you eat ham? ham is so salty... Either way, don't be too hard on yourself. <3

I seem to have quit losing weight now, but I haven't started gaining any yet either. I almost worry sometimes that I don't feel hungry more often because last pregnancy I was stuffing everything I saw in my face. But, I'm still feeling the morning sickness, so it's hard to want to eat anything really. I'm sure once that wears off, I'll be fighting the cravings.


----------



## Wombat

Hi girls :hugs:

Minties - maybe water retention? You could not possibly put on 5kg of fat over the weekend! I am sure in a couple of days it will go down. 

Clandestine - I joke with my OH, that now if he has to choose a bra for me he can just try it on his head.:blush:

Uni tsi - well done for keeping your weight the same. 
And my boy is okish during the day, but nights are hard:nope:


After being stuck for a week with Mark at home + sleepless nights and doing 0 excersise, I am still 77-78 kgs (depending on the day). So my weight gain in 1st trimester is 0!! Yay!
Also, after all the bloat is gone, my tummy is pretty flat. Was going to announce my pregnancy at work at 12 weeks, but now I think I might wait :blush:

Btw, I am still eating whatever I fancy most of the time (still morning sickness is still here). I guess it is just the amounts what keeps me on track.


----------



## Uni tsi

WTG Wombat! 

I love checking in here, it always helps me feel more motivated. I'm trying to convince myself to get out of my comfy chair and go to the gym


----------



## Blessedbaby

hello ladies

I haven't checked in for so long ... I have tried my best to make healthy choices but I still fail on most days due to the MS

so far today I have been very good ... oats and peanut butter for breakfast, grilled chicken and salad for lunch and fruits for snacks although Im feeling a little queasy still


----------



## Uni tsi

Blessed, it's nice to hear from you! It sounds like you're making healthy choices. It really is hard with MS. I'm still struggling with that myself. In fact, after my last post, instead of going to the gym, here's what I actually did instead:

I drove to the gym, started to feel sick, went into a restaurant in the same mini mall. Ordered something FULL of carbs, ate it. Went back to my car. Decided I was too tired now and really needed a nap. Drove home and slept :dohh: So, I was gym adjacent, but did not actually make it to the gym. I feel so dumb! lol


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL I suppose it happens to the best of us ... I haven't been to gym since Jan and the gym is right next to our office


----------



## Uni tsi

I only just joined my gym in December, so the shiny newness of the experience hasn't worn off yet. I was still on the introductory membership rate when I found out I was pregnant :laugh2:

I signed up today to do an aqua spin class next week! I'm super excited, it seems like the perfect thing for my bump. If I like it, I'm going to commit to a series of ten classes, once a week. I loved spin class before, but everything I read said it's not good for the back to lean forward on the bike with the weight of the bump hanging down. I've been using a stationary recumbent bike, but my bump was starting to get in the way of my legs and it's not as fun as a class. So, YAY aqua spin class :happydance: They'll really put anything in a pool these days, won't they? lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Uni Tsi, remind me again how far along you are? I'm curious about what I'm going to have to modify as I develop an actual bump. 13 weeks tomorrow and nothing so far. Best advantage of being fat before being pregnant, negotiating a possible promotion at work and don't want that factored into it!


----------



## minties

The gym thing isn't as big here in New Zealand, I don't think. I do a lot of walking and do weight lifting at home. I can't imagine having to drive somewhere to exercise, I'd never motivate myself to get out the door!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I have a treadmill and weights, as well as workout videos at home! I'm not good at getting to a gym either!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I'm only 15 weeks. But, I wasn't showing at all until week 14 and then it's the strangest thing but my belly just popped out there in that round pregnant way and now it's huge and in my way. This is my second pregnancy, and because the first one ended in stillbirth, and then I got pregnant again just six weeks later I kind of think that my body just "sprung" back to looking like I'm already at the start of my third trimester. I look so pregnant already, it's a little ridiculous. I even had to get out my belly belt the other day for back support. I really do feel like I look like I'm already starting my third trimester :wacko: First time around it took me ages to show at all, this time it's all so much sooner. 

Minties, I always felt that way about gyms/driving/not happening too. But, after I'd played with some weights at home for a while, I felt like I needed more guidance. And my local gym offered an intro rate with a free personal trainer 2x a week. And I just totally got hooked on the whole experience. Plus, it's super close to my house. We'll see how well I keep it up this summer though. Sometimes, it's just nice to be outside instead.


----------



## Uni tsi

Oh, I meant to add, Clandestine, Good luck with the promotion! That's lucky it works out so that they can't tell. :thumbup:

I was lucky I decided to announce it at work during week 13, because I definitely wouldn't be able to hide it now lol But I haven't had to modify too much of my workout, except that I'm already worried about balance issues so I stay off the elliptical and treadmills (always hated treadmills anyway) and I can't do a full crunch/sit up anymore. Also, I'm liking the machines better than free weights because I feel like the machines are safer on my joints at the moment. All this relaxin and my elbows hurt if I put any strain on them! So, I can do a 12 lb bicep curl, but if I try to lift milk out of the fridge with my arm extended out straight it hurts. So strange!


----------



## Wombat

Hi girls :hugs:

Just a quick post.

As I am stuck with my DS2 at home due to his broken leg I am slowly going crazy. He is too heavy for me to carry him around, yet he is too small to use crutches yet (will try again today).

Yesterday I gave into temptation and had a Chinese. BIG mistake. Wa sick and immediately threw up. Guess I am not used to stuff like that anymore.

I tried to do some yoga from youtube, but can't motivate myself. :dohh:

Weight is still the same - and I am very happy about it!

Tummy is pretty flat in the morning, but by the evening bloat gets me.

PS: learned that carbs are not my enemies :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Wombat I hope your DS recovers speedily ... 

I had my NT scan yesterday and all seems to be well just awaiting my bloods ...

I only gained 200g so happy and my doctor is happy too ... I have started eating more protein and fresh fruits and veggies ... still having carbs but not as much as before ...


----------



## Wombat

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Wombat I hope your DS recovers speedily ...
> 
> I had my NT scan yesterday and all seems to be well just awaiting my bloods ...
> 
> I only gained 200g so happy and my doctor is happy too ... I have started eating more protein and fresh fruits and veggies ... still having carbs but not as much as before ...

Hi Blessedbaby. DS is ok most of the time, but nights are hard...

I am waiting for my bloods too, but sonographer said all looks well with the baby.
I have my docs appointment on the 14th. Can't wait to hear/see baby again. Since a few days, most of the symptoms are gone, except peeing, so I don't even feel pregnant.

Well done for not gaining almost any weight. 200 grams is nothing! My weight goes +\- 1 kg. But always goes to my pre pregnancy weight of 78kgs.

Don't know if I'll be able to keep it stable for long now :shrug:

Still am eating mostly carbs... Don't really feel like protein...


----------



## Blessedbaby

I cant wait to feel like a pregnant goddess LOL ... gosh I told my colleague the other day where I just feel super beautiful and feel like dressing up coz right now I have 0 energy to even match anything ... 

good luck with your appointment and Im glad your son is doing better


----------



## Uni tsi

Wombat, sorry to hear you're going stir crazy! I hope little one recovers quickly so you can get back out of the house again. Are they going to be able to put a boot on him so he can be more mobile? Sucks he is too little for crutches. Poor little guy!

Blessed, I'm glad to hear things are going so well for you! WTG only gaining so little thus far. I go up and down that much just by holding my breath when I step on the scale! ;) 

In my last post, I was thinking afterwards that maybe I was exaggerating how huge I was, or maybe I just felt giant. But, I met a woman who is 24 weeks, and at 16 weeks I really was as big (if not slightly bigger) in the belly than her. I wonder if it's all the extra fat I have? LOL but at least it's making a nice round pregnant belly shape so I won't complain! 

It's weird though, last pregnancy I was just a little chubby and it took forever for my pregnancy belly to show. This time, I started out just the wrong side of "obese" and my belly has come in so early. But, I hope I don't seem like I'm complaining - I'm really very grateful! Just, confused. 

I have aqua spin class today! I'm super excited for it. I hope it's all that I want it to be. I'm a little worried I won't be able to make it through the whole hour of class. I've noticed I'm slowing down a lot already. The 30min walking loop I've been doing now takes me 45 min! 

As per Clandestine's question to me, I'm curious how other people are modifying their routine as the progress?


----------



## ClandestineTX

I've been told all pregnancies show earlier than the first. I'm still just fat, though my positive self esteem mantra is "I am a maker of people!"

Thankfully only modification is I stopped doing jumping jacks, no one told me to, I'm just paranoid for no reason. Everything else still going well and still at no weight change, though Hubster is down two pounds.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh and I have ZERO pm energy, so I've gone from a preference for morning workouts to either I do it in the morning or I skip it. Haven't missed any resistance workouts so far and still do a minimum of a mile with the dog in the morning. I think so far, so good!


----------



## Uni tsi

I'd heard later pregnancies showed more than first ones, but I still wasn't prepared for how much earlier! 

That's a good mantra Clandestine :) And, congrats on maintaining the same weight! That means, you, yourself, have actually lost some if you count that baby is getting bigger :flow: 

I'm sort of the opposite, it's when I try to do anything too early in the morning, I feel awful. If I wait, and get up slowly, and have a peaceful morning, I can do all sorts of things by afternoon. But I'm worthless in the morning. I never was a morning person, now it's ten times worse. 

Aqua spin class was great! I signed up for five more classes. The instructor is so sarcastic and funny, the time just flew by. I didn't feel like I was exerting myself very much, but when I got out of the pool I noticed my face was flushed so I guess I did get a pretty good workout. I liked that I could really push myself without having to worry about overheating.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I know what you mean about the weight shifting! For normal weight ladies, first tri should be 2-5 pound gain, so I've "lost" that much so far! I just want to be healthy and do this as well as possible and recovery as quickly as possible with as little loss of progress as I can. 

I wasn't always a morning person, but I've trained myself for several years before now. I just have to stay on top of my schedule, otherwise I quickly revert to being a night owl!


----------



## Wombat

Hi ladies :)

Uni - well done for going to the spin class. I still can't do any sports (can't fit in between looking after kids and work). DS2 is still with his case, DS1 got home some sort of a virus from school, now they both have it. :( Agrrrr. I am so looking forward when the cast will be off. It is a pain. Takes a long time to heal. DS2 wakes up most of the nights and I didn't have a full night's sleep for ages now (also with me waking up to pee). So I am pretty exhausted...


Clandestine - you are doing a great job! Well done! I am sure, that after giving birth you will get back to your fitness regime in no time.
As for morning or evening person - I am when I got enough sleep person :dohh: LOL I guess for me this is a good training for the sleepless baby feeding nights :dohh::sleep:

I have put on one kg in the last 2 weeks from my pre-pregnancy weight... Probably was about time. I have not changed my eating routine, just that I don't sleep... But I have read somewhere that the lack of sleep might affect your weightloss.
Also, my tummy popped out, so guess baby is also growing. Am having my doc appointment and ultrasound today.
On the whole the mood is - I just want a good night sleep and a relaxing day!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I hope your appointment goes well today! I had one yesterday, down 2 lbs from previous at regular OB four weeks ago. I'm really trying to keep it in place. Hoping fatigue lifts soon, still walking almost every day and workouts 3-6 days a week. Just hanging in! How's everyone else doing???


----------



## Uni tsi

Ugh I just had a long post I made vanish when I tried to post it. I am too tired to write it all from scratch! The short version is, I'm glad everyone is doing well, Wombat, I hope you get to take more naps! Clandestine, I'm impressed with how often you work out! And, I over did it yesterday and today my shoulders really, really hurt.


----------



## Uni tsi

I think I'm finally starting to put on some weight :| I went up 4 lbs in between weigh ins! That leaves me with only 13 more I can gain and stay within doc's recommendation (counting what I lost in 1st trimester) or only 6 lbs left if I try to stay to gaining the ten she recommended and don't count what I lost in the first couple months. 

I'm not sure what I did differently, just kind of on the same approach I've been. I guess it could be water retention? But, I'm feeling a bit discouraged. 

I hope everyone else is doing better than me!


----------



## Uni tsi

Everyone's gone quiet :huh: I hope you're all ok! Updates please! :flow:

Ladies, do you think exercising too hard could cause a small bleed three/four days later? I accidently pushed myself so hard in aquaspin class that I was sore the next day. Then a few days later passed a small clot. Just confirmed today, baby is fine and cervix is fine. My doc said not to worry about it. 

I always thought if working out too hard was going to cause spotting, it was during/immediately after the workout. Could it still be related if it was days later? Has anyone had any experience with that? I know I should have asked my doc, but it didn't occur to me before that there might be any link so I didn't think to mention it to her until after my appointment.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry, I can't BnB at work (the ads are considered malware by the institution networking system), so hard to update when I'm tired or have things going on in the after work hours. 

I am (according to my home scale) exactly the same weight, no actual loss. I had a super busy personal life week (lots of dinners out and parties), so my exercise slipped a bit - only two workouts, plus daily walks only four days. I am slowly getting my butt back on track this week. My fatigue has not really changed at all, I think I've just gotten better at living with it. Just grateful all seems well with the fetus and that I'm only suffering from fatigue and ravenous hunger. 

I have (thankfully) not had any bleeding since one streak of spotting at 5w2d. I know exercise can cause light bleeds, the recommendations I was given was if I had any spotting to chill out for 48 hours, then resume normal activities. If it happens repeatedly, then stop whatever is causing it. I'm being governed by super common sense ladies, who I adore.


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I'm glad to hear you're doing well! I don't get to check BnB at work either, but for the silly reason that I can never remember my password :dohh: 

I appreciate common sense advice! Thanks! :laugh2:


----------



## Uni tsi

I seem to be getting all my active minutes in the garden these days. I hope everyone else is also having a lovely time with the spring weather. How is the nice weather changing everyone's exercise routines?


----------



## Blessedbaby

its fall this side of the world but Im feeling a little better *touchwood*

im glad you getting some exercise in the garden ...


----------



## Wombat

Uni - It's the end of April, and today thermometer showed +5C. BRRRRR!!!

Plus it's raining :D

We joke here, that summer lasts exactly 2 weeks in the end of July :dohh:


I LOVE hot weather, so am really looking forward to no rain and some sun.

As for exercising..... Hmmm.... :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
I decided to even stop trying. Tummy hurts. I am tired 24/7. OH is away now, so I have to fully look after 2 kids as well... 
So I am just sticking to eating as healthy as I can.
16 weeks, and only 1-2kg (depending on a day) up... I guess this is as much as I could have hoped for. Just hope, that my weight gain altogether won't be more than 10 kgs...

Well, done you though for having the energy to do at least something!:hugs::flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh Wombat, I am so jealous of your weather. It's the opposite here, summer is already trying to show up (like it was ~22C BEFORE THE SUN CAME UP today) and it's going to be a high of 30C tomorrow. I am not a fan. I'm scheduled to travel to CZ in July and so excited as their high at that time is less than our low this morning! 

I am still walking, with my whole work drama and possibly moving for a new job before the year ends, I have been upset and then oversleeping so I've been really behind on more intense exercise. I plan to get back on track in the morning, still very blah today. But better! Definitely getting over this and starting to move on.


----------



## Uni tsi

Ladies it's good to hear all your updates! Today, the weather was cold and nasty here so I'm stuck inside. I'm trying to make it a productive day by cleaning my whole house (which has not been done in a long time) and reminding myself that housework also counts as exercise. 

I have to admit, I'm not going to the gym at all lately. I might try to go back next week. But, gardening doesn't even feel like a workout and I get active minutes on my fitbit so I guess it still counts. It's a new garden we're putting in from scratch so mostly so far I'm just preparing the bed. I feel like one of those pioneer women you read about who keep working in the fields right up till the end lol 

At least I'm finally to a point in the pregnancy where I can eat healthy again. Still haven't started going up in weight. I go up a few pounds, then back down again. So, basically holding steady. I'm starting to feel optimistic that I might actually meet my doc's weight gain recommendations :D


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm holding steady on the weight front, too! You are like my role model, because you are a few weeks ahead! I feel like if I know someone that can hold the line, I can hold it too!

Thunderstorms here now... I really should clean my house, but taking it easy instead.


----------



## Uni tsi

It makes me feel cool to be someone's role model! :cool:

But, it's funny you should say that, because I consider YOU one of MY role models :flow:


----------



## Uni tsi

I had a new personal best on Monday - 20,642 steps! :D 
I'm really appreciating spring time as it opens up the types of activities I can do. 
What are other ladies doing for activity?


----------



## ClandestineTX

ROFL, walking and walking. I took an accidental hiatus from the other stuff, but thankfully weight is still holding steady!


----------



## Uni tsi

Congrats on holding weight steady! It is a real accomplishment! 

Walking is great! I also sort of took a break from going to the gym, but I've been working in the garden spreading mulch. If I do too much, my hips start to hurt. I think this summer the garden and the swimming pool will be my main activities. Well that and walking, of course! 

I've finally gone up about .8 of a lb as of this week (21 weeks). But I'm ok with that. They were starting to give me a hard time at the doctor's office about me not gaining any weight so hopefully that will keep them happy next visit.


----------



## Blessedbaby

gosh you ladies are doing so well keep it up ...

I have been walking more but my PGP doesn't allow it to happen daily ... but now that the sickness is going im feeling so much better ...

I only gained 1.2kg this entire pregnancy Im planning on gaining minimal was already overweight to start with and I only picked up 10kg in my pregnancy with my DD but 23kg with my son so it feels like Im doing something right at least LOL ...


----------



## Uni tsi

Blessed, you're doing great too! 

I'm just starting to get some pain in my hips and it is definitely slowing me down. I should probably get out my belt soon and see if that helps. Last time I was pregnant by this point, I could barely waddle around it hurt so much. This time aside from the occasional twinge I've been a lot luckier. But I have the feeling that could change at any moment. Then I'll probably just stick to the swimming pool cause I'm a wimp lol 

Glad you're feeling less sick, that definitely will make things easier!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I am still, somehow, at zero net gain for weight. Scale is right where it was ovulation day in Jan. I swear it's not broken, as Hubster has gained some and I've gaines/lost water weight. 

Still walking mostly daily, trying to get other exercise going again. Local pool opens at the end of May, feel like that is just in time! 

My carb intake is up a bit, giving body what it asks for within reasonable limits. Mostly still eating low carb, high protein, lots of veggies and fruits. So far, so good.


----------



## Wombat

Hi girls :)

Well done all on keeping weight under control.

I have put on 3 kgs by now (6 pounds), and looks like it is all belly and boobs. Am quite happy with this weight gain (all in the last few weeks).

Still can wear my pre pregnancy clothes and generally feel fine.

Too lazy though to get my ass back to the gym :blush:


----------



## Uni tsi

Woot Wombat, WTG! 

I might be done. One of my huge motivations was to avoid needing more intervention for my gestational diabetes. But I just got the rug yanked out from under me today - they started me on insulin. I've lost all sense of self efficacy. It feels like nothing I do matters and no matter how hard I try it won't make anything better :brat: 

I decided to have a pity party for lunch time and just finished eating a ton of carbs. I don't think I'll probably workout today either, or go on a walk or anything. :help:


----------



## Wombat

Uni Tsi, sorry about the diabetes. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don't give up though - you are doing so very very great!

Looks like, your body can not really control sugar levels during pregnancy, but keep up with a good work, and once you give birth it will get back to normal much faster.

I go from feeling super pregnant to non pregnant :dohh: 

Like this morning I woke up, and belly is just tiiiiny. Good thing I have an appointment today, and will check if all ok. Also, probably will find out the sex :)
Yesterday dreamt its a girl, today that it is another boy... So confusing!


----------



## minties

You are all doing so well! I have gained a few kg, but still in prepregnancy clothes as long as they have room for the belly.


----------



## Uni tsi

Thanks wombat. I too, often feel not pregnant. Today for the first time when I woke up feeling not pregnant anymore she is giving a little kick. Before now, my doppler has been a lifesaver. GL with your appointment! 

Minties, prepregnancy clothes? I'm impressed! 

I have basically given up going to the gym for now. Maybe once summer comes on, the pool there will start to seem more inviting. And, I'm not going on walks at all. But, I am doing a lot of work in the garden which my fitbit counts as active minutes and I'm getting in my steps so I guess that still counts as something.


----------



## Jessicahide

My doc gave me a hard time for having a bmi of 27, i am 5ft 7 and a size 12 :cry: I think they just like to make people feel bad, good luck girls xxx


----------



## danijoanne

Sorry about diabetes uni. Wombat sound like your doing amazing. I'm guessing girl for you. I've just weighed and I've put on nearly a stone! Gutted. X


----------



## Wombat

Jessicahide said:


> My doc gave me a hard time for having a bmi of 27, i am 5ft 7 and a size 12 :cry: I think they just like to make people feel bad, good luck girls xxx


Your doc is an ass. My second pregnancy I started with a bmi of 38!
This one with the same bmi as you, and never was told anything!

My doc actually said (apparently she is the best in her field), that women are not supposed to have abs. And for successful pregnancies there should be just some extra layer of fat.


Dani, try not to worry. As long as you are doing your best with the healthy food and exercising (your best, not someone else best), it is ok.

Well... My best yesterday was 5 slices of pizza..... And it was delicious!
:blush::haha:


----------



## Jessicahide

Wombat said:


> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> My doc gave me a hard time for having a bmi of 27, i am 5ft 7 and a size 12 :cry: I think they just like to make people feel bad, good luck girls xxx
> 
> 
> Your doc is an ass. My second pregnancy I started with a bmi of 38!
> This one with the same bmi as you, and never was told anything!
> 
> My doc actually said (apparently she is the best in her field), that women are not supposed to have abs. And for successful pregnancies there should be just some extra layer of fat.
> 
> 
> Dani, try not to worry. As long as you are doing your best with the healthy food and exercising (your best, not someone else best), it is ok.
> 
> Well... My best yesterday was 5 slices of pizza..... And it was delicious!
> :blush::haha:Click to expand...


She is a bit of a dick, she was saying i will need to take extra folic acid because of my bmi?! Well the consultant said nope, she was talking rubbish.... The thing is i have a very large chest (f cup) if i didn't have them my bmi would probably be 25.... She made me feel so upset... I am also an avid cyclist and was a horse rider so have a large amount of muscles on my thighs... Oh well she can kiss my big fat arse! lol


----------



## Uni tsi

Jess, I know from experience that if you have any muscle at all, the BMI chart is rubbish. Currently, my BMI actually is too high (over 30), but the only time I ever was in what's considered the optimal range I was actually severely underweight. 

For the first pregnancy, I had BMI about yours, and no one said anything. I gained about a lb a week, and everyone on my med team said I was on the right track. Makes me wonder how much actual experience your doc has, or if she's just going off what it said in her texts books? As Wombat said, it's actually healthier to have some fat as compared to none. 

Either way, it is good to stay fit during pregnancy. So, I'm glad you're joining us :) Are you still able to cycle and horseback ride or have you had to switch to other things?


----------



## Jessicahide

Uni tsi said:


> Jess, I know from experience that if you have any muscle at all, the BMI chart is rubbish. Currently, my BMI actually is too high (over 30), but the only time I ever was in what's considered the optimal range I was actually severely underweight.
> 
> For the first pregnancy, I had BMI about yours, and no one said anything. I gained about a lb a week, and everyone on my med team said I was on the right track. Makes me wonder how much actual experience your doc has, or if she's just going off what it said in her texts books? As Wombat said, it's actually healthier to have some fat as compared to none.
> 
> Either way, it is good to stay fit during pregnancy. So, I'm glad you're joining us :) Are you still able to cycle and horseback ride or have you had to switch to other things?


I haven't done horse riding for years but i have a taga (buggy bike), so i can still ride about, not 7 miles a day anymore, but yeah a bit xxx


----------



## Uni tsi

I had never heard of a taga before, but now I really want one! Looks fun :)


----------



## Jessicahide

Uni tsi said:


> I had never heard of a taga before, but now I really want one! Looks fun :)


Its honestly brilliant!!!! really recommend it to anyone xx


----------



## Wombat

Jessica, 

Just noticed, you have kids, similar to mine in age. I am expecting my 3rd one. How did your older kids react to the new baby?
Also, theoretically I'd like a 4th one straight away too (so baby has a sibling close in age). How are you coping with 2 + baby + new pregnancy?

:)


----------



## Jessicahide

Wombat said:


> Jessica,
> 
> Just noticed, you have kids, similar to mine in age. I am expecting my 3rd one. How did your older kids react to the new baby?
> Also, theoretically I'd like a 4th one straight away too (so baby has a sibling close in age). How are you coping with 2 + baby + new pregnancy?
> 
> :)

To be honest its a breeze, honestly my two older boys are really good, and always willing to help fetch me things, i think as long as you have a good routine and allow yourself plenty of time for stuff it all works out great xxxx


----------



## oneday123

Hi, can I join you please?

My BMI is around 30. I weigh a stone more than I did when I fell pregnant with ds, but I gained a lot of weight with him (probably 4-5 stone altogether). I don't want to do the same again. 

I joined Slimming World the week before I got my bfp, so only managed to lose a few pounds. I am now 11 weeks and have put 2 back on, but I still weigh a pound and a half less than the week before the BFP.

I haven't attended Slimming World for a few weeks (weighed at home instead), because I felt really self conscious with the fact I was gaining half a pound or staying the same every week when the women weighing me didn't have a clue that I was pregnant. I'm thinking of heading back after my 12 week scan and the pregnancy being out in the open.

Snacking is my biggest problem. Mainly during the evening, but before long I will have 6 weeks holidays from work (I teach) and then I'll only be working 2 days a week until baby is here. My ds will be in school part time so will have lots of spare time to snack :blush: I must try to control it this time!


----------



## Wombat

Welcome :))))

In bed already, so just a quick hi:)

Try switching your snacks. Like always have fresh veggies (like carrot or celery) and apples handy. Also I love rice crackers (those round gluten free ones). I MUST snack, as I do not eat large meals, but choose healthy stuff.

I am 20 weeks now, and have put on 3 kgs (6,5 pounds), which I think is ok.

And, good luck :)




oneday123 said:


> Hi, can I join you please?
> 
> My BMI is around 30. I weigh a stone more than I did when I fell pregnant with ds, but I gained a lot of weight with him (probably 4-5 stone altogether). I don't want to do the same again.
> 
> I joined Slimming World the week before I got my bfp, so only managed to lose a few pounds. I am now 11 weeks and have put 2 back on, but I still weigh a pound and a half less than the week before the BFP.
> 
> I haven't attended Slimming World for a few weeks (weighed at home instead), because I felt really self conscious with the fact I was gaining half a pound or staying the same every week when the women weighing me didn't have a clue that I was pregnant. I'm thinking of heading back after my 12 week scan and the pregnancy being out in the open.
> 
> Snacking is my biggest problem. Mainly during the evening, but before long I will have 6 weeks holidays from work (I teach) and then I'll only be working 2 days a week until baby is here. My ds will be in school part time so will have lots of spare time to snack :blush: I must try to control it this time!


----------



## oneday123

Wombat said:


> Welcome :))))
> 
> In bed already, so just a quick hi:)
> 
> Try switching your snacks. Like always have fresh veggies (like carrot or celery) and apples handy. Also I love rice crackers (those round gluten free ones). I MUST snack, as I do not eat large meals, but choose healthy stuff.
> 
> I am 20 weeks now, and have put on 3 kgs (6,5 pounds), which I think is ok.
> 
> And, good luck :)

Thank you :)

You're right about the snacks - I really need to choose healthy ones. I need to have them handy because it's so easy to pick a biscuit!

I'm struggling with eating big meals at the moment too. I did when I was expecting ds as well. It soon passed once the first trimester was out of the way though!!

6.5 lbs in 20 weeks is fab! Well done :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome Oneday! Nice to meet you :flow: It sounds like you're doing really great so far! 

I am 23 weeks along, and although I've started finally to gain a little I'm still 6 lbs less than when I started. To be honest, I snack ALL the time. I pretty much just have a day of snacks and then eat dinner. But, like Wombat said, it's important that the snacks be healthy. Actually, I find snacking really helpful because as long as I stay feeling full I make better food choices. It's when I let myself get too hungry that I end up overindulging in something I shouldn't have. 

Of course, eating all the time means I also have to stay active. But it's easier for me to spend some time every day going on a walk or working in the garden than it is to feel like I didn't get enough to eat. 

I honestly don't have much willpower, but the ladies on this thread are really helpful and supportive! <3


----------



## oneday123

Uni tsi said:


> Welcome Oneday! Nice to meet you :flow: It sounds like you're doing really great so far!
> 
> I am 23 weeks along, and although I've started finally to gain a little I'm still 6 lbs less than when I started. To be honest, I snack ALL the time. I pretty much just have a day of snacks and then eat dinner. But, like Wombat said, it's important that the snacks be healthy. Actually, I find snacking really helpful because as long as I stay feeling full I make better food choices. It's when I let myself get too hungry that I end up overindulging in something I shouldn't have.
> 
> Of course, eating all the time means I also have to stay active. But it's easier for me to spend some time every day going on a walk or working in the garden than it is to feel like I didn't get enough to eat.
> 
> I honestly don't have much willpower, but the ladies on this thread are really helpful and supportive! <3

Thank you......fab advice. It looks like snacking is the way to go. 6lbs less than when you started at 23 weeks is amazing.


----------



## danijoanne

Thank you wombat. Hope things are calming at work for you and you're getting some rest

Hi one sounds like you're doing well xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!


As for me: 20w5d, no official gain on the books. My stress level is still sucking all my energy away, but diligent about walking and monitoring my diet for the most part. I did get my massive blood work back and so far, fasting insulin and glucose are fabulous. Working my ass off to hopefully avoid any complications. 




Uni tsi said:


> Woot Wombat, WTG!
> 
> I might be done. One of my huge motivations was to avoid needing more intervention for my gestational diabetes. But I just got the rug yanked out from under me today - they started me on insulin. I've lost all sense of self efficacy. It feels like nothing I do matters and no matter how hard I try it won't make anything better :brat:
> 
> I decided to have a pity party for lunch time and just finished eating a ton of carbs. I don't think I'll probably workout today either, or go on a walk or anything. :help:


On that note - you know you did the best you could! It's not black and white - going off the wagon would still be worse than doing the best you can to mitigate the GD. I am terribly sorry, because I know you were working so hard to avoid it this time, but the work you are doing is still healthier for you and babe than not doing it! 



Uni tsi said:


> Welcome Oneday! Nice to meet you :flow: It sounds like you're doing really great so far!
> 
> I am 23 weeks along, and although I've started finally to gain a little I'm still 6 lbs less than when I started. To be honest, I snack ALL the time. I pretty much just have a day of snacks and then eat dinner. But, like Wombat said, it's important that the snacks be healthy. Actually, I find snacking really helpful because as long as I stay feeling full I make better food choices. It's when I let myself get too hungry that I end up overindulging in something I shouldn't have.
> 
> Of course, eating all the time means I also have to stay active. But it's easier for me to spend some time every day going on a walk or working in the garden than it is to feel like I didn't get enough to eat.
> 
> I honestly don't have much willpower, but the ladies on this thread are really helpful and supportive! <3


I am also an eating machine, but I think my intestines are taking up the space where my stomach is at and why I'm still wearing my regular jeans, so I can't eat very much at one time right now. I am currently in love with raw walnuts, carrots and ranch dip, and trail mix. What are your favorite snacks right now?


----------



## Uni tsi

I am crazy at the moment for granola bars that are mostly nuts with just a hint of chocolate. I found some that are only 15g of carbs which makes it an ideal snack. I also like granola and yogurt. Hmmm I'm sensing a theme here with the granola lol 

I ate so many walnuts last month, I've had to take a little break from them. I'm thinking I'll move on to cashews next. I'm still really enjoying almonds. And apples with peanut butter. 

Clandestine, I am amazed you are still wearing your regular pants. I have to say, I think I ditched my own pants earlier than I needed to. I love maternity pants. I think all pants should have a soft waistline. If I could, I would just wear yoga pants everywhere, seriously. So, guess how amazing maternity yoga pants are! lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Our snacks look the same! 

As far as the pants, I'm not even kind of showing. LOL, except for gigantic nipples. But abdomen-wise, my muscles are not giving up yet. I've never had a pregnancy make it this far and I apparently really do have abs of steel. I keep getting told that I'll "pop" one day, but not yet. I was getting nervous, so broke out my stethoscope to listen last night!


----------



## Uni tsi

Ever since I read your previous post, I really want carrots with dip! I'll have to go out and get some tomorrow lol 

Using the stethoscope must have been fun :)


----------



## oneday123

My trousers are already starting to get tight, especially my work ones. My favourite jeans are still ok, but they were a little too big to start :haha: I had a bit of a try on of some maternity clothes I had yesterday and was amazed at how many pairs of the trousers were very comfortable! I'm sure maternity clothes makes you look like you've got a bigger tummy, though - so will be hiding them until the dating scan!

I've been snacking on walnuts for the past few days, and was only thinking about carrot sticks yesterday (how sad??). Going to pack some in my lunch bag today so snack on, oh and satsumas! Dh bought me some sweets yesterday as I've not been feeling well. Lovely gesture, but I've already eaten loads! I have no self control!!


----------



## Jessicahide

Iam all about the chicken with hummus at the moment......


----------



## ClandestineTX

Do you dip the chicken in the hummus? I've always used hummus for vegetables, never thought about meat!


I completely agree maternity pants are designed to emphasize one's midsection. This is my first, which is why I think my abs have managed to keep things under control.


----------



## Jessicahide

ClandestineTX said:


> Do you dip the chicken in the hummus? I've always used hummus for vegetables, never thought about meat!
> 
> 
> I completely agree maternity pants are designed to emphasize one's midsection. This is my first, which is why I think my abs have managed to keep things under control.

Yeah i do, also team it up with some salad and a big helping of butter and kidney beans....... Too good!


----------



## Uni tsi

At 24 weeks now, I've finally started gaining about a lb a week. Feeling good about it as I'm right on track to only have a net gain of the 10 lbs my doc originally recommended. fx I can continue to stay on track. 

I got some positive feedback today for all my hard work - the baby is in the 51st percentile for size. So, despite the diabetes, I am not having a big baby :dance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

That's such good news!!! I'm glad to hear that you are managing the GD well and that baby is doing awesome, as a result!


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you Clandestine. It really is nice to finally get some positive reinforcement.

I'm starting to have a bit of joint pain now if I walk too fast. I can't help but contrast it to my last pregnancy where the thing that slowed me down was effort. Now, I can do the cardio part no problem, it's simply a mechanical limitation. Which makes me a little self-satisfied, to be honest :) Still, I'm going to try to go on a light hike today; hopefully that will agree with my pelvic area. 

So hot here already, it's hard to get anything done outside except in the early morning or evening. I'm still trying to plant all the flowers I bought, which is especially exciting because I'm so pregnant now just planting flowers gives me active minutes on fitbit lol I haven't actually made it to the pool yet, but it's sounding like a really good idea! As the weather heats up, how is it changing everyone's else's exercise routines? Are you finding it easier or harder?


----------



## ClandestineTX

We always go walking before first light, if we can help it, and it's hot and humid already. Like was 21-25 C (70+F) all this week in the 5-6 am hours!

I'm mostly just tired, not terribly sore, not complaining so far!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies can I join? I just found out not too long ago I'm pregnant and I really want to minimize how much weight j gain and just overall be healthy for myself and baby.


----------



## Uni tsi

MrsGreen welcome! It's really great to see you here :) 

1st tri can be hardest cause of morning sickness, but we're all proof it's possible to stay on track ;) What are your ideas and strategies so far? I found it helped to have a plan, as long as the plan was flexible lol


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, wow I really should start getting up that early too. I'd be so much more productive! I feel like I waste most of the day sitting hiding inside under a fan lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

I love the outdoors, just not the insufferable heat! So, the early mornings are my compromise this time of year.

I've not been great about other exercise lately, on a business trip now, but determined to get back into it soon! Like this week!


----------



## mrs.green2015

A plan is a great idea! I should starting thinking of one. 
What all did you do?

I really need to step up my activity. It's so warm I don't want to go outside and my treadmill isn't up because we're in between moving. So once we move I'll for sure have the treadmill up and be walking on it.


----------



## Uni tsi

Let's see, things that I do inside, at home....

Strength training is good, I've found. Even if you just have some small hand weights at home. That's how I started originally. Just simple things like bicep curls and tricep pulldowns, with a lighter weight than you might normally use and higher reps. I would do something like 3 sets of 15 once a day. If you haven't done it much, it's better to start lighter than you think you need and work your way up. You can take breaks between sets if you need to. Just don't go too heavy if you're not used to it because when pregnant our muscles and joints eventually stretch more easily so there's increased injury risk. That's why it's better to lift a little lighter and just compensate with higher reps, compared to what you might do not pregnant. I do believe strength training is just as important as cardio. Plus, it's made my arms look great :D I should really get back into it, but I've been keeping busy with other things lately.

I also found an app for my phone that has some basic exercises that can be done at home, and switches it up based on what trimester I'm in. Before I joined the gym, I found it really helpful.

My cable company offers some exercise videos streaming, and I like doing the prenatal yoga videos. It's more fun in person, but I haven't connected with a studio in my area since I moved. I really recommend prenatal yoga! If you've never done it, try an in person class. It's nice to have the instructor there at least at first, to help make sure you're doing the poses correctly. 

Other than that, most of what I do is at the gym, or lately just outside in the yard. There is like two hours in the evening right before dark when it is very nice outside and I get a lot done in the garden. I'm already up to 406 active minutes on my fitbit this week, just from gardening! 

I recommend doing something you find fun, it's a lot easier to stick with it that way. What sorts of things do you like doing?


----------



## SamerSue

Can I join in too? :) 

I've been trying to take healthy snacks to work, so I can graze all day if necessary (fruit, veggies, guac). The doctor told me on Friday that I should watch my sodium intake, as my feet are already VERY swollen... Well, I didn't really watch it today, but I did count how much sodium... Eek! I had no idea that baby carrots would actually have sodium! I expected the guac to have sodium, but not the carrots! 

I haven't been very active, but want to get out and start walking the dog more regularly. I also plan to make use of the pool this summer (though if I'm honest, I'm just gonna float and do the occasional flip underwater to get my hair wet/cool down). 

We were planning to go kayaking in a few weeks, and I just bought new cycling shoes so that I'd be able to ride more comfortably after getting my bike tire fixed... but my husband said no to me kayaking (he and his friends usually go over some rough waters, and he doesn't want me to risk anything), and I'm seeing that cycling isn't recommended when pregnant (probably doubly so when I have a road bike that has super skinny tires). I didn't get out on the bike at all last summer, and was hoping to ride this summer. I miss it. :( What really sucks is that I had told myself that if I didn't get out and ride at least twice this summer, I'd sell the bicycle since I didn't actually ride it the summer before last either.


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome Sue! :) Congrats on your BFP! 

Snacks are a great idea. That's what gets me through, frankly. Without snacks, I turn into a carb obsessed piggie! lol 

Having to limit salt is rough. Although, I do think your doc is on to something. Last pregnancy I was obsessed with salt, I couldn't get enough of it, and I did swell up a lot. This time around, I'm much more reasonable with it, and I still have ankles :D 

I think you have an excuse to keep the bike one more year and try again. It will be perfect for losing the baby weight afterwards, and you can get one of those cute little carts to pull behind it once your LO is big enough. Personally, I'm really looking forward to being able to bike again. 

Probably a good idea to avoid kayaking if it's new to you. And, I think the reason they suggest avoiding bicycling is because of the risk of falling. I've been doing aqua spin class this summer, that's my compromise! It's so much fun.


----------



## SamerSue

I've been kayaking before, but it was always on a pretty calm river or on a no-wake lake (and not in a year or three). I haven't been kayaking on the rough river before.

Someone I know recommended that I get a stand to use for my bike that turns it into a stationery bike that I can use year round for training. I'll have to figure out if I'll actually use it or not, since they aren't cheap.


----------



## Uni tsi

Stationary bikes are fun, but to be honest I found it kind of uncomfortable to lean forward once my bump got a little big. They say it can be bad for the back as the bump starts to weight more. Recumbent was better, but then it started to feel like my legs came up too much and crowded my bump. So, now I just stick to aqua spin, which gives me my bike fix and is all the fun of being in the pool :D Classes aren't that expensive, probably could do it a bunch for less than the cost of the stationary conversion kit. 

Speaking of aqua spin, I made it back to the gym for the first time in ... I'm not even sure how long, a month, maybe longer. It was great! I went early and did some strength training before I got in the pool. There are soooo many weight machines I used to do I can't use any more, I pretty much just stuck to working my arms. But it was satisfying. And the aqua spin class was great! I'm going to try to go back again next week. I might try to take other pool classes too. It was so wonderful being in the water. I felt like I could do anything, unlike on land these days. But, wow was I hungry afterwards! lol

edit - looked it up in my calendar, it had been TWO MONTHS since I was at the gym last! yikes! I'm really glad I went back today.


----------



## Wombat

New girls - welcome :)

Uni - well done for going back to the gym! GOOD FOR YOU!

I am good. Summer holidays started, so am looking after my 2 boys full time.
Bubba is good - it's a girl :cloud9:

Belly is growing, but not overly so.

23 weeks and 4/5 kgs weight gain, which I think is ok. Must keep it under control for the rest of the pregnancy :)

Don't do any exercise really... But still keep my eating healthy.


----------



## Uni tsi

Wombat, only 4 or 5 kgs without exercise and just diet is AMAZING! I really admire your willpower

Congrats on finding out she's a girl :) So happy for you!


----------



## minties

Hello everyone!

I'm up a whopping 7kgs so far (15lbs?), I only have 2 more kg to go before my recommended max gain. I put on 3kg instantly when I started the GD diet because ironically I had to UP my carbs haha. 

I have so many appointments it's ridiculous, I have my usual with the midwife every 2 weeks, then I see a consultant at the hospital, a diabetes nurse and a dietician. This week I also had pre-op assessment for my scheduled c-section. 

I'm walking way less, maybe 2 days a week compared to 5, but it hurts too much. I'm under 5 feet tall and baby is measuring a couple of weeks ahead in weight. 

One bonus to being so well monitored is growth scans, I have one at 35 weeks and another at 37 weeks yay. 

Today I'm doing lots of walking so hopefully I can manage.


----------



## Uni tsi

Minties, all those scans are nice, aren't they? I'm looking forward to it, as they start having me come in more and more often. I got offered a second job recently, I had to turn down because soon enough it'll be like going to the doctor appointments will be my second job lol 

I think you're doing amazing on the weight gain! Especially considering you've been dealing with blood sugar issues and pelvic pain. Have you tried a support belt yet? I found that really helpful. But, I've pretty much given up on walking for now because I have to go so slow lol Haven't completely decided what to replace it with yet. Let me know if you come up with anything!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@minties: only 7 kg is AMAZING! 

@Uni tsi: you've been doing amazing also, don't stop now! 

I have finally accepted that I have put on 5 lbs (about 2.3 kg). I am 24 weeks 3 days today, and only barely out of my regular trousers, so I have decided to take it in stride! I am still walking 5+ day a week, one mile each morning with the dog and Hubster. I am trying to get back on regular exercise - did one workout last week and a 40 minute cardio-pace resistance workout today. I get my GD screening in about three weeks at my next midwife appointment, which I am still very nervous about. I have a lot of diabetics in my family and a lifetime of weight issues that I am hoping do not cause a problem. It's part of what's motivating me to keep as active as possible and to continue to try to keep the carbs as low as possible. TRY... this kid, for sure, has Hubster's sweet tooth and is making me want things I never eat!


----------



## SamerSue

I went in last week for an appointment due to spotting g red, and they checked my A1C and TSH levels. My A1C looked great at 5.1, but my TSH was high at 2.7, so they are putting me on Synthroid. 

I was thrilled with my A1C level, as the last time I had it checked (a bit over 18 months ago), I was at pre-diabetic levels (6.7, I think). Considering how poor my diet was in the months leading up to the wedding due to being a stress eater (and baker), I am thrilled with 5.1.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@SamerSue: You are in good company. I take 112 mcg of Synthroid daily. Getting your TSH down should also help regulate your A1C, but 5.1 is good! A lot of us have some degree of sugar issues (whether it's insulin resistance, GD, or full diabetes). I know, for me, it's helped to have other ladies to go along with who understand the concerns and are working in healthy ways to keep things well-managed. 

I've been so bad about keeping up on BnB due to major transitions at work and general life drama - I meant to tell you from your original post about the swelling that for me, a decent workout keeps it under control. If I don't at least walk the dog each day, I start to swell up. Since I've been trying to do TV aerobics the last few weeks, it's largely not an issue at all. Just a tip!


----------



## SamerSue

Part of my appointment last week was an ultrasound, where they found two SCHs. Per the midwife, I'm not to be doing any working out. I can walk, but that's about it. She specifically said no aerobics, no jumping jacks, and also put me on pelvic rest until my next scan (in four weeks). :( 

I've found that keeping my feet up during the day (I took a foot stool to the office), drinking plenty of water, and sleeping with a large pillow under my feet (that the cat thinks is for her) helps. I haven't had any major issues with swelling since I started doing that.


----------



## Uni tsi

Sue, sorry to hear about the SCH. I'm glad you're not on total bedrest and can still walk. Walking is really one of the best forms of pregnancy exercise. The hard part will be the pelvic rest lol

Hopefully, by your follow up appointment, all will be better fx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Walking is still my primary exercise, it's the one thing I do almost every single day. We get a super sad looking puppy dog otherwise and frankly, I can't handle the guilt! 

Pelvic rest, especially at this point, I think that would be harder than anything else! I don't think it would have been a big deal in the first trimester, but lately - it would probably make it impossible to focus on anything else :blush:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hi ladies, please can I join you? I'm 5 weeks pregnant with baby number 2 :) have been following slimming world and have lost nearly 5 stone in the last 7 months, planning on still going to group and hoping to continue to loose for now and then only minimally gain:)


----------



## Uni tsi

Jazzy, welcome! That's amazing weight loss! I'm really impressed! Slimming world sounds like a great program. 

I would advise, based on what my doctor suggested, don't try to lose weight during the first trimester. Just focus on healthy eating and exercise. If it happens, it happens. But maintenance is a better goal. If healthy eating and exercise are the priorities, my experience was that the weight issue takes care of itself. Well, I can't say I really ate healthy during my first trimester, what with morning sickness lol but exercise made a huge difference for me. Has your doctor or midwife offered specific weight gain goals yet? It sounds like your overall plan is a good one, and I can already see you have the willpower to succeed! 

Clandestine, I've been awful about walking lately. I feel like I've become a total lump now that I'm in the third trimester. I'm more lethargic than I was during first tri! I should probably think about getting a dog! lol That sounds really helpful. My cats are no use at all lolol 

Last week, my weight did not budge. It was the same day after day, to the point where I started to wonder if my scale was broken! Then, I went up 1.5 lbs overnight. At least I know my scale still works :haha: I only have ten weeks left; I think I'm actually going to meet the doctor's recommendation for me fx. No one is more surprised than me! 

It's interesting looking back at my bump photos since the beginning. Obviously, my belly is bigger but overall I feel like I look a lot more healthy than I did to begin with. I just hope I can keep going now, and not screw it all up at the end. Between the heat and wanting to sleep 12+ hours a day and eat everything I see, it's really becoming a challenge.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Thanks for the welcome uni :) I'm happy to just go with the flow with my weigh for now but have overall just changed the way I eat so I guess what will be will be! I'm determined to not get into the mindset of eating for 2 though! X


----------



## Uni tsi

I think that "eating for two" myth gets a lot of ladies in trouble!


----------



## minties

I think you only need like an extra sandwich or something a day. I dunno why my stupid brain tells me I'm hungry enough to eat an extra 5 or 6 lunches a day instead haha.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, minties, I totally feel you on "feed me all the sandwiches lately"

I think I'm carrying a little water weight, but as of this AM (at 25+3) was up EIGHT POUNDS (3.63 KG) from ovulation date - after zero weight gain a month ago. I'm sticking to my walking and not panicking, still in range for the 10-22 lbs total gain, but was really hoping to be closer to the ten! 

And Uni tsi, we have five cats as well as the dog. They are useless, LOL, just sleep all day (and on you, if you'll let them). The dog gets up with us and we've trained him to expect us to wake up and take him out ASAP to the park, where we do our daily walk (~25 minutes). 

Third trimester is right around the corner and my energy is definitely lagging. I actually took a nap midday today (almost an hour), which is super out of character for me. FX I can get moving a bit more this week!

Welcome Jazzy! I agree with the other ladies, maintaining a healthy exercise and diet plan is the best way to go!


----------



## Wombat

Hi ladies :)

I have been feeling ok lately, except for the lack of sleep :( I have to get up 3-6 times a night to pee :( So feel tired all the time.

It has been a great weather here, so went with my boys to the beach, and since feeling physically ok, decided to play a hero and go for the exercises. BIG mistake. Today all my body hurts. Legs, butt, lower belly. Ligaments are definitely not what they used to be.

My doc congratulated me on my little weight gain, although in the last week I have put on 1,5 kgs overnight :dohh: But am still on the right track.

Jazzy - welcome :) I am sure you will do fine with not gaining too much weight with the right eating plan :)

Minties, Clandestine and Uni - I think I am ok NOT eating for two. There are some days when I am feeling starved and some days I have no appetite at all.
I did crave melted cheese sandwiches the other day! And, believe me, I had those :D


----------



## greats

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I am 11 weeks 1 day today.

Long story short, I started at 160lbs before getting pregnant with dd#1 and am currently at 209 with #3... I was at 211 a couple weeks ago but have been very nauseous and having trouble keeping much down.

Hoping my nausea goes away by 15 weeks like it did with my girls... my issue with their pregnancies was I ate for an entire village and never exercised. This time I work part-time at a park district and get a free gym membership so once I can stay fully hydrated without throwing up I plan on swimming laps every other day. My goal is to not go over 225lbs which is a healthy weight gain according to my doctor. :)


----------



## Uni tsi

Welcome Greats! :) Free gym membership sounds like a win!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Wombat, I gained about half my net total overnight - I'd reckon it's fluid. Thankfully, I'm not still gaining at that rate! 

Welcome, Greats! 

I didn't take my walk this morning and I feel terrible, puffy, and guilty. I should really hop on my treadmill, I think, maybe, we'll see. LOL, I'm having a major motivation shortage today.


----------



## Uni tsi

I keep thinking I haven't done very much, but then I still show active minutes on my fitbit. Apparently, I'm so pregnant now that even just cleaning around the house counts as exercise :haha:


----------



## minties

Haha Uni tsi! I haven't worn my fitbit for weeks as I'm too scared to see how few steps I do now. 

I've lost a kg and quite pleased!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I never did walk yesterday and we slept in this morning, because I am TIRED and working from home (and the pup is still wiped out from going to doggie day care yesterday). I am going to get on my treadmill today, I swear it! And as of this morning, my actual gain versus ovulation day is sitting at 8 pounds (3.6 kg) and my third trimester starts tomorrow. I am determined to walk today and start real exercise daily, as Hubster has a four day weekend for the USA's Independence Day. My GD screening is on 05 July and I'm very nervous, even though I have walked nearly every single day for the entire pregnancy and really kept most of my diet clean. I am trying to get more serious exercise back in my schedule mostly to help make delivery and recovery from delivery easier. FX.


----------



## Uni tsi

Minties, I don't want to talk about my daily steps :haha: So, I feel you there. Congrats on losing a kg. That's great! 

Clandestine, I'm trying to focus on delivery and recovery too. Seems a shame to get this far keeping in shape and then let everything fall apart right before the big event :blush: But, it's sooo hot. I just want to sit in the air conditioning and eat fruit. Good luck with your GD test! It sounds like you've done everything right. 

I'm trying to convince myself to go to the pool today. I've also been thinking about doing a yoga class. Is anyone doing yoga? Talk about how great it is and help me psych myself up for it ;)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I put in a mile on my treadmill! That's my accomplishment for today!


----------



## Uni tsi

Woot! wtg clandestine! 

I wish I could say I had similar success, but alas.


----------



## minties

I tried yoga at 20 weeks with my daughter but found it hard and awkward, plus we had to lie down for 20 minutes after the session last time and someone fell asleep and farted in my face haha. 

I managed a small walk today but round ligament pain and braxton hicks were excruciating. Managed only 12,343 steps all day but it's about the most active day I've had in forever.


----------



## Uni tsi

omg Minties that's hilarious! Generally speaking, I love yoga, but I've never been farted on haha that might change my mind. I'm not having too much pelvic pain yet, but I'm worried stretching my hips might make things worse, not better. I think my issue is I'm already a little too flexible in the SI joint. Now, I have to worry about being farted on, too? It's just not worth it lmao 

12k+ steps is inspirational!! I love how you call it just a small walk. I haven't gotten over 10k steps in weeks.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Agreed, 12K steps is AMAZING!


----------



## minties

That was an entire days movement from about 4am till 9:30pm, I think the walk itself was half the steps. 

The pain I get wraps from under my bump to over halfway up the sides, really annoying, I think it's just stretched ligaments.


----------



## greats

12k steps is amazing during pregnancy! I don't even get that when I'm not pregnant haha


----------



## SamerSue

I got on the scale this morning, and I've apparently lost weight? I know I'm in the first trimester so I shouldn't be gaining, but a 5 lb loss was unexpected!


----------



## jtr2803

Hi ladies! I haven't checked in this thread for a long time....it sounds like lots of you are doing so well with your weight and exercising. I took up pregnancy yoga at 24 weeks and am enjoying that, unfortunately my back keeps giving me grief so I haven't done much walking or other exercise :nope:

Anyway, I weighed myself tonight and I've put on 7kg between 9+4 and 34+5. As I started out with an obese bmi I'm happy with that. I'm now hoping to really think about my food choices in the final few weeks, I make sure I eat nuts, salad and fruit every day, just carbs I need to watch.

I finish work in two weeks and hoping to do some yoga and weight resistance every day, fingers crossed that will help minimise any more going on :thumbup:


----------



## Uni tsi

Sue, what a pleasant surprise that must have been 

jt, well done! That is a real accomplishment! 

I took a bit of a break with this heatwave, but yesterday finally decided I needed to get active again. I wish I could wake up earlier and be active outside right at dawn, but I'm finding it cools down just enough one hour before dusk to take a walk or do some yard work.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Uni tsi: I'm right there, sitting next to you on the GD train. I failed the non-fasting one hour 50g screening by a whole FOUR points, so they made me do a fasting two hour 75 g test and the fasting and two hour values were perfectly in range, but the one hour mark (because of the insulin resistance I already knew I had) was like 30 points over. They gave me the option of doing the three hour test, fasting with 100 g, but that just seems stupid. Plus I honestly don't put 100 g of carbs in my body per day, doing that in 5 minutes seems stupid. I see my MFM specialist this Thursday, so curious to see if he's going to have me do anything other than what we've been doing. PS I'm actually down weight-wise, like only two pounds above ovulation day weight. I think cutting the small increase in carbs I had been having has made me lose a lot of water weight. I feel the little guy in there, wiggling around, several times a day, so I don't suspect a problem.


----------



## Wombat

Hi ladies :)

Uni - I also keep away at night and can't wake up in the morning. Just accepted it by now.

Clandestine, I agree with you, that if you are not used to carbs, putting 100grams of them in your body is silly.

It is strange, but I have not even been offered a GD testing. I hated it in my last pregnancies, made me sick as hell (had no problems though).
But this pregnancy (I am also in another country), I was not even offered one

Jtr - yoga is great. Wish I had more time to do that. Also 7kgs is not much at all.

Sue, if you are overweight, loosing weight in the 1st tri is normal. My mum said she was the skinniest ever when she was pregnant with me, and all she could stomach was tomato juice and crackers.

Well, I am finally in the 3rd trimester and I am more active than ever. Boys have summer holidays, and energy levels of a 8 year old and a 6 year old are astonishing. Typical day: after breakfast I go with them to the seaside and we do approx 20km on bikes. Then beach, swimming, doing some excersises with them on the beach. Basically not sitting down, except for lunch from 12 till 7pm. Am exhausted by the end of the day :coffee:

Weight is steady at +4/5 kgs, depending on the day.. :happydance: I do feel like a whale most of the time :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

I'm 5ft 7 and weigh 16 s 6lbs (106kg) and a size 16-18.

I lost a ton of weight for my wedding and went to 13 stone. Got pregnant 3 months after wedding. Was around 14 1/2 stone after I gave birth...weight crept up two stone heavier thanks to teaching :cry:

I've put on about 3 lbs and I'm 12 weeks and 5 days by my scan, so I haven't done too bad. I want to try and stay the same weight or less, so just watch my weight if it creeps up. My plan is to be lighter when I give birth- does that make sense?

I hope you don't mind me joining?


----------



## ClandestineTX

@wombat: thankfully I have always been a good sleeper - hoping little guy takes after me! I can't believe you aren't sleeping better considering your completely amazing activity level lately - like can I come to Latvia and hang out with you for a few weeks, because working here sucks! 

@honeybee2: welcome! We are all mostly overweight and trying to keep our weight in check as much as possible, by watching what we eat and exercising within reason.


----------



## salamander91

Hello! I'm 5ft 3 and approx 95kg. I'm due baby #3 with a 4 month old so I haven't lost my previous baby weight yet! I'm hoping to gain as little as possible this time!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Grand plan from the specialist is to have me check my glucose when I wake up and 2 hours after each meal for two weeks. He wants me to send him the data at that point, so he can review it and determine if I need to continue monitoring past that point. He doesn't seem concerned at all, and the little guy is looking perfect.


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I'm so sorry to hear you've been diagnosed GD. I think you made a good choice not taking the next test. That is a ridiculous amount of carbs to put in if you already know there's an issue. I imagine that with everything you already do, you'll have no problem controlling things. It's nice to hear you only have to monitor for two weeks at this point. It probably sounds weird, but I actually like taking my after-meal numbers, because it gives me such good info on how what I eat impacts things. Like, all these foods I thought before were healthy turns out aren't so healthy for me, and vice versa. One thing I would suggest you ask about, does he want you to keep track of your fasting numbers as the pregnancy goes on? Because of the placenta, those tend to increase over time even if you're doing everything right meal-wise. 

Wombat, congrats on reaching third tri and still being so active! I'm really impressed!!

Honeybee, welcome! It sounds like you're doing great so far :) 

Salamander, it's nice to meet you. We're all in the same boat lol

I've found this thread super helpful with helping me keep on track. Just be sure to talk to your doctor about what a healthy goal is for you. But, it's totally possible to break even during pregnancy. The ten lbs they suggested I gain means I'll weigh the exact same after the baby is born as I did on O day. (well fx I don't blow it in the last eight weeks) :haha:

It is so hot here, I've almost given up on outside activity. But, I'm not very hungry either. Probably because I'm not doing much activity, so I guess it's averaging out.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm already not worried. Due to needing a doctor's note to get testing supplies, was after a late breakfast (carb party with pancakes after fasting blood work done) and it was 132 after two hours. Dinner was a home made cheeseburger on toast, baked beans, and corn and it was 100 at one hour and 73 at two hours. I'm checking at one and two hours after meals just this weekend to see which time point is most informative, but yesterday was a ton of carbs for me and still ok.


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, those sound like great numbers. 

By the way, I've totally stolen your phrase "carb party" every since you used it early on in this thread. It makes me feel so much better about myself. Someone asked me recently, "Don't you miss beer?" and I honestly answered, "No, I miss drinking juice" lol I've been on carb restrictions for so long now, having an 8 oz glass of orange juice is just as exciting and practically as intoxicating as drinking alcohol used to be :haha: I could seriously go to town on some apple juice right now. Once baby comes, I might just chug a whole quart of juice!


----------



## Mearly12

Hey ladies, mind if i join in? I have bmi of 42, and i am 4 weeks pregnant, so just barely! I have PCOS and have been doing the Ketogenic/ low carb diet for the past 7 months.It is the only reason i started ovulating. I lost 40 lbs, and plan to stay on the diet during my pregnancy. I will not eat over 30 net carbs in a day because i am terrified of messing up my hormones and miscarrying.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Mearly12: Welcome! There are lots of low carbers on here so you are in good company! 

@Uni tsi: I don't think I have GD (which I've taken to calling "Fetus Beetus" because humor saves my soul). The 2-hour test should have been after I ate 150 g of carbs per day for several days to several weeks beforehand and I haven't eaten that many carbs on a regular basis in at least three years. When you are on a LC diet for a long time, the amount of ready-to-use insulin stored by your body goes down, so the fact that I blew out the one hour reading, but was fine at two hours is actually showing that down-regulation. All of my measurements since Friday have been under 120 at 2 hours, except for the first one (I broke a 14+ hour fast with a massive bunch, including pancakes with syrup and it was 132 at 2 hours) and a day that I added a fiber supplement to meal, so it just didn't go down - it was 125 at 1 hour and 123 at 2 hours. All of my other measurements have been way below 120 at 2 hours, if not back to baseline (between 70-something and low 100s). I am going to continue to collect the fasting AM, and 2 hour post-meal readings for breakfast, lunch, and dinner as instructed through the 28th or 29th, but I don't think it's GD, based on what I understand it should look like. And I have eaten a lot of carbs this weekend, bread with almost every lunch and dinner and fresh or canned fruit as well, which is unusually high intake for me. FX this trend continues and that I'm spared all this finger-pricking after this trial! 

PS. Taking our annual vacation starting WEDNESDAY and have to travel with all this stuff :( But better to travel with testing supplies than not travel at all!


----------



## minties

You guys are doing so well! I've totalled an 8kg gain all pregnancy, so 1kg under my maximum recommended by the hospital. My c-section is in a couple of days so I'm ok with this. 

There's no way the health professionals would be ok with me sticking to keto, I was on 20 or less grams of carbs a day and lost 38kg in 2015 but they scared me by raving on and on about it having the potential to stunt babies brain growth, and then her head percentiles were shrinking so I just went back to eating carbage again. I figure when my body is my own again I can eat how I please, for now I go with what the GD nurse says and eat like a regular person. I've been testing my bold sugars 7 times in every 24 hours since 26 weeks and only had a few higher numbers, so I've been lucky.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yay for keeping your weight in check right up to the finish line! And testing seven times a day is incredible, I'm honestly whining about four over here. 

As far as LC goes, I've not been keto low. I stick to 25-80 g of carbage per day (LOL, which I think is my new favorite word). Baby's growth is monitored monthly due to my age and hypothyroidism and he's been a little ahead since 18 weeks but we are also tall people - Hubster is 6'2" and I'm 5'7" so not surprised with growth so far.


----------



## honeybee2

Because my BMI is 36 I have to have glucose tests and extra scans. I feel so embarrassed. 

I've decided to join weightWatchers. 

Seriously can't be any good this big :cry:


----------



## SamerSue

My BMI is 45. I've been watching what I eat, and while I had initially gained 5 lbs from my weight pre-pregnancy, I'm back down almost to what I was before (I've gained .4 lbs from what I weighed the day after the wedding). My midwife is okay with my current weight, as long as I'm eating and taking my vitamins, since she wants me to only fain 11-20 lbs overall throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

SamerSue said:


> My BMI is 45. I've been watching what I eat, and while I had initially gained 5 lbs from my weight pre-pregnancy, I'm back down almost to what I was before (I've gained .4 lbs from what I weighed the day after the wedding). My midwife is okay with my current weight, as long as I'm eating and taking my vitamins, since she wants me to only fain 11-20 lbs overall throughout the pregnancy.

That's the same recommendation I have, I think it's for all BMIs over 30 or 36. I've managed to stay in about five pounds or less above what I weighed ovulation day. I feel better when I eat healthy anyway, been like that for years.


----------



## Wombat

Hello Ladies ;)

First of all - BIG congratulations to Minties for having her baby!
YAY!

Clandestine - welcome anytime to do long bike rides with us :D I could easily do with another fitness partner, who is older than 18:happy dance:
Also, well done with sticking to low carbs. I think it is a much healthier way to keep GD under control, than medicine...

Uni - how are you doing? It has been less hot here, so I am enjoying the weather much more. Hope the heat is down at your place too, and you managing to do some sport.:hugs:

Honey, when I started my last pregnancy,my BMI was 37... ~To say it was hard is understatement... Try to keep fit and stick to healthy eating. But don't be embarrassed. 


Samer - I am 29 weeks pregnant and gained only 4 kilos (lbs?). So it is possible. Just stay motivated :hugs:


----------



## minties

Thank you! Emma is 6 days old now and is sooo cute and such a sweet little baby. 

I'm almost down to my booking in weight. Yay!


----------



## Uni tsi

Mearly welcome :) Congrats on losing so much weight and having the willpower to positively impact your fertility! WTG and congrats on your BFP :dance: I agree with Minties though, docs are probably going to suggest you not stay keto. I know for myself, I don't tolerate carbs at all when I'm pregnant, but they said it was better to go on meds than eat super low carb, because some carbs are necessary for baby's wellbeing. I've been taking Metformin, which I've heard they also give to people with PCOS. I'm interested to hear what advice the docs give you, if you don't mind sharing once you have your first appointment? 

Cladenstive, carbage? you always have the best words! :rofl: Regarding what you're describing, I think it might be related to the nature of gestational diabetes? That it's not primarily an issue of insulin production but rather the placenta reduces our insulin sensitivity. Maybe that hormone is triggered more in people who are eating somewhat low carb, so that more carbs are available for baby? Which would then show up as GD in the test, even though it's actually beneficial? Anyway, I'm glad you seem to be tolerating carbs ok and I hope you can stop the finger sticks soon. Enjoy your trip! 

Minties, I'm so happy for you! Congrats!!! :happydance:

honeybee, glucose tests are standard in the States, because plenty of skinny girls end up with GD too while there are tons with higher bmi who don't end up having it. Don't feel embarrassed! Plus the nice thing about extra scans is plenty of chance to see baby :flow: 

Wombat, sadly it has been above average temps here. In the 90s f every day, heat index was 109 f the other day. I manage to go out a bit just before dusk every day but haven't done much beyond that. Even in the house with the airconditioning going I feel too hot most of the time. Honestly, I just want it to rain and break this heatwave.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, minites!!! 

Uni tsi - "Carbage" came from one of the other ladies on here! I did the finger pricking through Friday of last week, need to call the docs office and report the two weeks of data today (but I just got home yesterday afternoon and am taking my sweet-ass time to do anything today). I was almost always below his thresholds, by quite a bit! The exception seems to be baked goods. I can eat my body weight in ice cream, french fries, and bread and no effect, but cake, cookies, strudel, etc. all made it too high at the two hour mark. I think I can stay off cake for the next two to three months (the exception was my birthday, which has already passed). PS having to do a two week test of monitoring over vacation seems cruel, but I'm glad it doesn't seem to really be an issue. I really didn't hold back, so it's comforting to know my regular low-carb diet should be totally fine. My HbA1C was tested right before I left and I just got that result this morning - it was 5.5, which isn't diabetes or even pre-diabetes. So FX I can stay off testing now. 

The heat, OMFG. Coming back to Texas has been horrible and it's not even been 24 hours yet!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, that's a great A1c! I'm glad to hear your finger sticks look good too. I hope your placenta cooperates. Mine on the other hand, not so much. The amount of the insulin resistant hormone it makes must have skyrocketed for me this week because all of a sudden all my numbers look horrible :/ I've resigned myself to the fact she's probably going to put me on fast acting insulin when I go in this week. Not happy about that at all. 

I know some of it is that I am not keeping as active as I was before, but being that active didn't seem to help my sugar levels that much anyway. It's all starting to really feel out of my control. My weights still doing good though. If anything, I need to gain a little more. I feel hungry all the time so that shouldn't be a problem. 

I'm going to try to get to the pool this week, but between the heat and third trimester lethargy it's hard to find the motivation. Only a few more weeks to go though, for me. So, I'm hoping I can keep it together. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## familygirl30

Hi ladies, I'm not pregnant but wanting to start ttc for our 2Nd child next cycle, my bmi is 39 and I'm currently doing a high protein low carbs diet so hope to drop a stone at least before got Bfp! I would love to loose more weight but no way can I wait to get to My ideal weight to start ttc! I'm 34 now and hubby 40 and we have a boy who's 3 so we don't want to really wait to start trying esp if it takes us longer this time. I do worry though that I'm going to have comments made to Me about my weight from the drs,


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. I'm almost 14 weeks and last year I lost over 60lbs taking me from obese at 5'2 and 203lbs to 143lbs. Unfortunately after the beginning of the year my degree program kicked into high gear. Over 6 months I gained some back. I've done moderately well with pregnancy gaining less than 5-10 in this first tri(depends on the day). I want to honestly keep my weight where it is and maybe go up to 180 at the end. I don't want to end up 200lbs after this over. I am not looking to necessarily lose weight (though I'm not opposed) just trying to keep my weight level. Baby is growing well. I enjoy occasional bad meals but other than the few pounds I gained on vacation I've not gained any. I plan to start exercising now that the kudos atevgonoh back to school and we've gotten through first tri. Any advice? Right now im at 175


----------



## Uni tsi

familygirl, I've heard just losing 5% can make a huge difference in terms of health and fertility so maybe that would be a good goal? But, I agree with you not to put off ttc. Hopefully, you will have a doctor that isn't a jerk about it :hugs: 

floridamomma welcome! Regarding exercise, my advice is to start slow, accomplish less than you expected to (i.e. less than nonpregnant) and bring lots of extra water because you'll get thirstier more than you'd expect. Also, you'll get winded faster. So, just start of easy with something like walking or yoga. Swimming is good too. Second trimester was a very productive time for me, I hope it is for you too! A lot of ladies like to stick to cardio, but I strongly recommend adding in some light strength training, especially if you have access to weight machines (free weights can cause injury more easily while pregnant if you're not used to them so if you're inexperienced the machines can be safer). One good piece of advice I was given early on is to never exert yourself more than 80% of your max on any sort of exercise. 

Beyond that, I have no advice because I have turned into a total lump whose hips hurt so much it's a workout just getting up and down from the sofa :haha: But I only have a handful of weeks left to go.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you uni tsi. Thankfully I was quite active prior to becoming pregnant and was an avid jogger. I plan to brisk walk, light weights as I have them at home, and swimming at my mother and laws. Just gotta keep my diet in check.


----------



## familygirl30

Thank u uni tsi : ) I didn't gain that much weight when I was pregnant it was after, and I struggled to get it off,or when I have its gone back on! Hopefully I will lose a bit before I get pregnant, we wanted to start ttc last cycle but I decided that wanted to lose some weight first. I'm high risk during pregnancy as it is and will be on blood thinners for it all as I had a blood clot years ago


----------



## Uni tsi

Florida, I've heard that if you are used to running, assuming there aren't any complications you can keep running till it becomes uncomfortable. Although, for me cardio got much harder almost immediately so brisk walking would have absolutely been more my style lol

Family, I found that wanting to lose weight to have a more healthy pregnancy was very motivational for me. But then I ended up pregnant way sooner than I was expecting to. I hope it all works out great for you too. Establish a good routine now and even if you get pregnant sooner than you planned you can still keep improving your health :flow:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Uni tsi: where do your hips hurt? My pubic bone feels like it's slowly being ripped in half, but as long as I go slow - exercise actually seems to help (so does sex, BTW, as long as we are careful to make sure they aren't at an odd angle).


----------



## Uni tsi

They kind of just hurt all over. If I sit wrong I can barely stand up. If I stand for too long, I can barely sit down. If I walk too far they start to ache. It feels like it's in the hip joints, and where the hips meet the spine. Every once in awhile, I get a twinge from the sciatic nerve, but thankfully that's not too bad. Mostly I just feel stiff and achy. 

Just today, it started getting really hard to breath. I think she had her foot up in my lung. It almost made me feel panicky and claustrophobic because even though I was just laying there I couldn't catch my breath. I managed to take a nap and by the time I woke up she must have changed positions because I can breath again just fine. But wow, I hope she doesn't make too much of a habit of that! 

I've been doing a little bit of yoga, not for exercise but just to get her to move around when she gets into uncomfortable positions. I really like cat/cow. I might go to a yoga class tomorrow, if I feel up to it. I'm going to go to the pool on Saturday. I'm telling you ladies this so that I'll hold myself accountable! lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mine is the opposite side (in the front of them) - I am going to start really trying to increase my walking to get my stamina up as much as possible before d-day.


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine, I feel it's very lucky for you that sex helps :) I was thinking about that this afternoon and feeling a little jealous of you that it brings relief from the pain lol To be honest, that's one of my favorite forms of exercise hehehe


----------



## ClandestineTX

If it's any consolation, the first 15 minutes of walking feels like hell - so it's definitely not perfect, but at least it comes and goes (and has been determined to be normal).


----------



## Uni tsi

I agree, movement helps. If I move around I'm less stiff. Unless I move around too much :dohh: It's a fine line

I lost my mucus plug today (my doc didn't seem worried about it). But now I'm wondering if I'm allowed to go swimming or not. I forgot to ask. I'm not making excuses, really lol but I might not go to the pool this weekend till I can call back the doc's office and get an ok on it. I don't think I'm going into early labor though, at least. Well, fx I'm not but so far so good.


----------



## Wombat

Uni, Clandestine - SEX???!!!! LOL. I can hardly wait to go to bed, and sex is definitely not on my priority list. Poor OH is going crazy.

Uni - if you lost your plug, hopefully your little one will be here soon. I am 31 weeks pregnant, and, although I DO want her to stay there till 38 weeks, I am getting fed up.

Lately I have 0 energy, and with 2 boys it is getting hard.... Other day I literally cried putting on my trainers to go/run with them to the sport playground (if they don't get reasonable exercise per day, they go crazy and demolish the house). All I want is peace, quiet and my bed with a movie on. 

Oh, well....


----------



## Uni tsi

Well, the lost plug seems to have been a false alarm. She seems to still be up in there snug. Just as well, I need more time to keep getting ready! 

The scale said I lost 1.5 lbs since last week. I'm guessing it's water weight because it is sooooooooo hot here. But I was still super surprised to see that. I'm trying to gain a pound a week, not loss anything. How is it going for everyone else in third tri? Should I be worried I went down? Baby is measuring at the 39th percentile and I don't want her getting any smaller :nope:


----------



## floridamomma

I wouldn't worry unless it continues. She could still be gaining while you lose.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm at 15 weeks now and other than the initial few pounds have been coasting at the same weight. I have some days where I'm a few lbs higher but it usually resolves itself. Maintaig around 175-76 and am 5'2. Hoping to stay here until the end then gain a lb a week from 32-33 weeks onward.


----------



## Uni tsi

WTG Florida :) 

Yeah I agree, it's not anything to worry about especially in the first two trimesters. But, by third I agree it's better to gain a little bit, at least to stay the same. I'm at 35 weeks today, which is why I was feeling nervous about going down. But, it turns out it probably was just water weight lost from the heat as today I'm up two pounds! lol So, I actually gained about half a pound this week, which is just perfect in my opinion. You'd think I'd know by now not to take one weigh-in too seriously, but I was having an emotional day yesterday :haha: 

I'm starting to nest in earnest. I think that counts as exercise at this point, right? lol


----------



## floridamomma

I count everyth of as exercise. Oooh I walked in the supermarket for at least 20 minutes! Lol sounds like you're gaining perfectly.


----------



## ClandestineTX

32w5d here - up 6-7 lbs according to bathroom scale. The recommendation for my BMI (> 35 starting) was 10-22 lbs in total over the course of the pregnancy, though there was a footnote for the recommendation that said no detrimental effect was observed in women who gained less than that. The point of the weight gain is to make sure there are adequate fat stores for hormone production - as long as levels are good, baby's growth is good - there's no reason to gain more! 

I am still walking almost every day, still really OK with sex. I swear it's the exercise that gives me more energy. I hired a doula, she has recommended inversions off the edge of the sofa (with supervision) to help loosen the round ligaments (approved my midwife yesterday, as well) twice a day and to start yoga, she said TV videos were perfect. I have also seen a chiropractor a few times to help with the pelvic bones, everyone said once a week should be enough to make sure nothing moves inappropriately, but in general, everything is very loose and they are happy with that. 

I saw my specialist on Friday, have been released from 4 times per day glucose testing, he said to check the fasting level a few times a week (not even every day) and as long as it was staying nice and low, not to worry about testing more frequently or sending him any more data. If it starts to go up, I am to resume 4 times a day testing and sending data to him. 

Also, baby is estimated at 4 pounds 15 ounces as of last Friday (needs to be 5 pounds in the USA to avoid NICU and be discharged from hospital) - Hubster and I were both over 9 pounds at birth, so we were never expecting a small baby! 

Good, though, I think... just crazy busy with work and preparations for little one's arrival!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine what a great update! I'm glad to hear everything is going so well for you! That's great you only have to test fasting now! I'm jealous lol But happy for you! 

I've started doing a few inversions as well, because I heard they will help baby turn. I don't know if that's working or not, so interesting to hear it will help with ligament pain too. Great to hear you have a doula, they can be such a help in my experience.

I don't really have anything new to report. I'm just feeling enthusiastic for you :)


----------



## Wombat

Hi ladies :)

Glad all going well with you.

It is amazing, but we will be having our babies within 6-8 weeks now. I can not wait.

Clandestine, it is a great estimate weight for your gestation...

I am the opposite. Baby was measured, and estimate is 1551 kg no, which is approx 3pounds 2 ounces? And in my gestational age, it is below 2% :nope:
So she is tiny.... I have another scan in 2 weeks time, to see how she grew. BUT, in the meantime I have to EAT more. More calorie dense foods. It freaks me out.... And I don't even like eating unhealthy foods anymore. But I must get the calorie intake up, put on weight, and see how she is doing...
Doesn't mean I will start on burgers and fries.... But does mean more meat, more meat+carbs combinations, bananas, full fat milk... Stuff like that.

I do tell myself, that, hopefully, since those are last weeks, I am ok to put on another 6-10 lbs, considering my weight will be within recommended limits still. Just will have to work harder to get rid of it later on.


----------



## Wombat

Uni, for helping baby turn, have you tried the fitness ball? Those huge blow up balls? I heard that bouncing on them helps too.:hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

I have been bouncing on my fitness ball! And I think it worked! fx I'll know for sure at my scan tomorrow. But I'm pretty sure she's head down now. 

Wombat, sorry to hear they are stressing you out over baby's size. I'm glad it sounds like you have a good plan in place. For whole milk, if you avoid the industrial milk and go for small farm raised cows (as long as it's still pasteurized, of course) it is much higher in the healthy Omega 3s compared to mass produced milk. Something that might make you feel a little better about it at least :hugs: Happy cows make healthy milk. 

I'm kind of spoiled here when it comes to milk, as we have it delivered every week from a local farm. Maybe you could look into something like that? I take about half a cup of heavy cream every morning with my coffee and breakfast. It's sooooo delicious. Over a little fruit, it's perfect. 

There are ways to do calorie dense and healthy. Don't despair! And, you have such great habits, the extra weight will just melt off once baby comes!


----------



## Wombat

Uni - :hugs:

Thing is.... I hate the taste of cow milk. I used to love it, but a few years ago I went dairy free, and started having soya milk instead (I don't like drinking it, but love the taste making food/in my coffee)...
Just the thought of cow dairy makes me gag. Except for cheese... Cheese I can tolerate, but I am not a lover...

My eating habits are usually 80% veggie food, with lots of salads, fruit, green vegetables, whole grains, pasta. With 20% lean protein like Tofu. During pregnancy I had to add eggs and fish if I needed to...
And that is what I love to eat. Just used to. If you put in front of me a piece of cake and an apple, i take apple. Not because I have to, but because I love fruits.
And now, for the baby, I must eat butter, meat, cream... Yuk... Oh well. If it helps, right?

I decided to stuff myself with all that, like a goose for 2 weeks. In 2 weeks time I have another ultrasound to check if baby has grown. If my calorie rich diet made no difference, its probably something I can't affect, like maybe something wrong with my placenta, or, most probably she is just a petite girl (I'm not tall and neither is my OH).
Im not too worried, as its still 7 weeks to go and otherwise she is fine.

I already know that after giving birth I'll start my fitness regime and be back to my normal food... As any ex super fat girl (I used to weigh over 100 kilos after my second baby, and had a tough time loosing it), putting on weight and being heavier than my comfortable weight (72-75) kilos, freaks me out to bits.


----------



## Uni tsi

Ah if you can't stand milk, that is a bit of a problem. I think your plan is good though, to give it a try and see if it helps or if it's something you can even control or not. I won't be at all surprised if it doesn't make a difference. It sounds like you've been eating very well to begin with. But, at the same time, I hope that all is well with your little one :hugs: If you and your husband are both petite, it makes sense that she would be too. I wonder why they never take that into account?


----------



## Wombat

Uni - :hugs:


Really don't know.... Just checked my notes again, and it's not her head, it's her abdomen circumference... Basically meaning she is too skinny.

Ok, my protein omelette, here I come :shrug: :D


----------



## Uni tsi

I hope the omelet was alright. I wonder if you could do vegan protein smoothies?


----------



## Wombat

Am trying to stuff myself with food last few days :D Not very successfully.

Am thinking about protein powder too.

Bought crab sticks for snacking. And protein fills me up soooo much!

Will have my second ultrasound on the 2nd of September, hope she gets fatter :D


----------



## Uni tsi

Hey ladies, I just wanted to let you know I had my baby girl via emergency induction last Wednesday due to heartrate de-accelerations picked up while having NST monitoring. She's doing alright and so am I. I had been scheduled for an induction on Monday so it was only four days earlier than expected. 

Here's the amazing part: the reason they brought me in for extra monitoring was because my blood sugar numbers went wonky. That happened because I had a carb party at lunch time :blush: So, I went high and then I dropped low three hours later. I'd been so perfectly controlled up till then, I just wanted a bagel! Anyway, by the time they got me in, my bloodsugar had totally stabilized but they kept me for the scan anyway. Normally, NSTs are 20 min or so and she'd always passed those with flying colors, but this time they kept me on the monitor for four hours. And they saw the heartrate dips. And they moved up the induction date to the next morning. And I have a happy squirmy little girl :dance: If I hadn't eaten that bagel for lunch, I might have lost her.

So, the moral of the story is, carb parties are sometimes a good thing! :D


----------



## SamerSue

I'm so glad she's here, and you are both healthy!


----------



## floridamomma

Wow! Glad you are both ok!


----------



## Wombat

UNI - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Glad you both are ok, especially after such an eventful delivery. Well done mummy and well done baby.

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Uni tsi

Thank you, ladies :) I've been relishing eating whatever I want! For a little bit at least. I just can't get over how cute she is. So small, but so cute! I wasn't entirely prepared for the extra issues of having a premie, but I wouldn't trade her for the world <3 <3 <3


----------



## Wombat

Awww, Uni!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I bet it is so so so lovely to have a baby girl finally in your arms! I can't wait to see little missy here too.


Well, I had my scan, and she has put on a kilo in a week. Which is great! So now she is considered on the normal % and all is well. I guess my "stuff myself silly" eating plan worked!

But, during the ultrasound they saw that my scar is 2.6 mm, and 2 weeks ago it was 3.2 mm. So, basically it means no trial of labor after c-section for me and I have a c-section scheduled now for the 28th of September! YAY!

I am 35 weeks tomorrow and have put on 7 kilos till now (14 lbs), which I am happy about. Also, finally went swimming for 40 minutes yesterday. Was dead tired afterwards, but doing some exercise felt good.

Can't wait to be on a healthy eating plan again though :)

How are you all the other ladies doing?


----------



## Uni tsi

Wombat, I'm glad to hear she put on some weight! It must be such a relief. I'm glad your effort paid off :) 

The 28th is not far off now. How exciting!


----------



## Victoria N

It is so hard for me to keep myself up! Gained 5 extra kilos....(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Holy cow! I have missed so much! 

@Uni: HUGE congrats and thank goodness for that lucky bagel! 

@Wombat: I'm sorry they won't let you do a trial of labor, but there has to be some relief knowing what to expect! 

For me, today is 37 weeks. I have been insanely busy since we returned from Europe at the beginning of August, including another week away for job hunting - which paid off, starting a new job with much better hours and pay in early December. Weight-wise... I think I'm up like a total of 30 pounds/ 13 kilos which is terrible after going so far with less than 10 pounds of weight gain! I am told it's likely mostly fluid, as I have some amazing swelling (but thankfully totally normal BP). I am still hoping for an October baby, though he was measuring 7 pounds 2 ounces (3232 g) on Wednesday. I no longer need to see the specialist and both he and the midwives said whenever he's ready, they are happy to let me get on with things. I am doing a lot of stretching exercises, focused on movement of the pelvis for easier delivery and have been slacking on my walks. But baby is perfect for current gestational age, very active, and we're mostly doing well. Sorry for such a huge delay in checking in here and congrats again Uni!!


----------



## danijoanne

Sorry I've been out of group a while. Congratulations uni. Fantastic news so glad you have your happy healthy baby and you are both doing well x


----------



## floridamomma

I'm 5'2 started pregnancy at 166 and have gained about 14-16lbs at 21 weeks. Granted j went on vacation and that's where the initial 4-5 came from and never came off. Im maintaining well but then I'll have like a 3-4lb jump that I can't get off. Really don't want to gain another 15 before the pregnancy is over but they said our baby is kind of small. Dh and I will begin walking 2-3 miles 4x week plus we are no longer eTing out. Hoping to keep maintaining.


----------



## Lalaloopsie

20 weeks and 4lb gain ( the gain was between 6 and 12 weeks) been maintaining since then x


----------



## Xpecta

Lalaloopsie said:


> 20 weeks and 4lb gain ( the gain was between 6 and 12 weeks) been maintaining since then x

Wow!!! That's amazing!!! I need to make sure that I don't gain weight, so I'm joining this thread! I need all the support I can get!


----------



## Uni tsi

So, Wombat, Clandestine, updates please! :D 

Welcome Lala and xpecta. I'm glad you found this thread, it really is helpful to compare notes. I won't be checking as much because I have my hands full but I bet you can really help support each other :hugs: 

I can't believe what a blur the past six weeks have been. It's amazing yet nuts. 

Funny but true - I've gained back the ten pounds I lost during labor! After doing so good for so long during pregnancy, to only gain ten lbs in 9 months, now ten lbs in six weeks! wth!? haha I think it's probably from eating all those lactation cookies :haha: I have started trying to at least get in 10k steps a day, and enjoying pushing a stroller. Fitbit misses steps when pushing a stroller so I have to use a GPS tracker to figure out how far I've actually gone. Because I was hoping it was fitbit miscalculating when I found out I was only doing 30 min miles. :O But, it's true LMAO I'm sooooooo slow. I think I need a chiropractor for my hips to get everything right again because they feel kind of crooked. I'm also thinking about adding in some yoga. Maybe take some Fit4Mom classes... 

What is everyone else doing to stay fit? :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

My water broke the evening of 38w1d and our son arrived AM of 38w3d! Uncomplicated vaginal delivery, no mama trauma! And only gas and air- no epidural! We are 10 days postpartum, thankfully the 25 pounds of what we thought was fluid is already gone and I'm only weighing 10 pounds above my pre-pregnancy weight! We had almost a week of treatment for jaundice, which left me pumping mostly, have spent today with my doula working on getting back to regular nursing. Only just gave him a few ounces by bottle so we can all get some rest at 11 PM. I want to get back to walking soon, but need to nurse in first. Uni Tsi PM me your fitbit email and I'll add you as a friend!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh and on the hips... Mine ache, I think they are trying to move back to their original position, but so sore!


----------



## Uni tsi

Clandestine congratulations!! That's wonderful news! :hugs: 

my hips are sore too! I feel crooked! And, my stomach muscles still. Which surprised me. It feels like I did too many sit ups but I can hardly do a sit up. I mean, I can hardly sit up if I lean back to far on the couch. Nearly eight weeks out, I'm starting to worry it's something I need to actually pay attention to.


----------



## tofuzombie

krissie328 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join. I am 4 weeks along and this is my second pregnancy.
> 
> With my first I lost 12 lbs the first tri and then gained it back in my second tri. Third tri I gained about 25 lbs. But dropped all of it within a month of delivery.
> 
> This time I'm hoping to lose a little in first tri and maintain from there. Hopefully gaining no more than I currently weigh.
> 
> I also have diabetes so I have some food restrictions. I'm really hoping to stay diet and pill controlled this time. Last time I was on a ton of insulin and did not enjoy the experience. But if I need it again I of course will do it. But I'd like to avoid it with my new knowledge of how blood sugar and pregnancy work.

Hey there- this is m first pregnancy and very early on (5 weeksish)
Is it healthy to lose weight in early pregnancy? I recently gained roughly 30 pounds in the last two years- I don't want to gain another 30 and then have to try and lose 60 to get down to a comfortable weight!


----------



## Ellivort

I can't remember if I posted in here before, so many pages since I got my BFP. I am just starting to struggle now.

I was BMI >30 before pregnancy and advised to gain minimal or no weight. In 1st trimester I gained no weight. Then second tri I have gained 5 lbs. At 15 wks I had an early glucose test due to high fasting sugar and it came back positive on both 1hr and 2 hr. I monitored my bs for 2 weeks and was found all my highs came first thing in the morning, fasting. Through the day they were ok. So it was decided to start insulin.

I had good control with diet and insulin until this past week when my morning numbers have been way too high. I have been slowing increasing my nighttime dose to try to bring them down, but am not having much luck, so I will be making a much larger dosage jump to try to get those morning 9s back down to 5s-6s, but I really worry about hitting super lows in the night.

Its really annoying that fasting numbers are the problem because all I can really do is keep adding long acting insulin. My bedtime number is fine, then I take my insulin and I wake up 6-7 hours later with almost 10s!

Feeling super frustrated. I also weight in at a 13lb gain, which is a bit frustrating, but I imagine I'm maintaining and baby has gained. I had hoped to really stick under 10lbs gained, but that's out the window now. 

I know low carb is not recommended, but I am gonna try to cut unnecessary carbs, like having a hearty omelette rather than an egg on toast. 

I certainly have to watch my fruit sugars. A couple clementines for a snack sent my sugar upwards way too much. Sticking with nuts for snacking these days, which might explain the weight gain. 

Overall just feeling frustrated.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm 5'5" and about 200lbs. I'm 8 weeks along in my first pregnancy and so far haven't really gained any weight. All my pants still fit fine, but I'm worried I'll gain a ton of weight. I'm also worried about developing diabetes. If there was a healthy way to kind of just maintain this weight during my pregnancy, that'd be nice.


----------



## CountryBride

I'm concerned about this too. I was overweight before I got pregnant the first time---then gained 40 lbs over the course of the pregnancy. I never lost the baby weight--not a single pound--and now I'm pregnant again. I love my LO, and I am ecstatic to have another one on the way (now that the PPD is over) but I am so concerned about my weight, getting flak from the doctor, and having a rougher delivery due to my weight. I had my first vaginally and unmedicated--my worst fear was some kind of intervention. But I've read that the heavier you are the more chance for complication to arise...I wish I could safely lose weight this pregnancy, or at least not gain any. I'm working out 3-5 times a week--but I hurt!! My feet, my back, my hips....And husband bringing home cookies (which I did NOT ask for) isn't helping either...


----------



## UnderPressure

I gained a total of 13 pounds while pregnant with #1 and by 6 weeks postpartum I'd lost about 30, between baby, fluids, etc. I think BFing really helped with the postpartum weight loss. With this baby I'm happy I haven't weighed myself in a while, but expect I'm starting out at at least the amount that I weighed at 40 weeks with #1. Yikes. But I'm hoping that I'll still have another healthy pregnancy. First step for me was cutting out sugary drinks when I found out we were expecting again.


----------



## Xpecta

Well I just went to my first workout class in nearly 4 months. It's ridiculous! I miss working out like I used to. But hopefully I'll be able to keep up with it. I'm planning on losing weight in the pregnancy because I'm big enough to do it healthfully. My goal is to lose 4 pounds in January.


----------



## floridamomma

Checking in. Found out the reason I started ballooning up was preeclampsia. Since birth I've lost over 40lbs. I'd lost 60 last year going from 5'2 203 to 143. I'm now about 175. Can't work out for some time but I'm only about 30lbs away


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I've always been someone who would overeat and had quite a sweet tooth. I thought I'd be better with my portions and eating healthy when I knew I was nourishing a baby, but that's apparently not the case. I'm a little better, but I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi ladies, haven't read through the many other pages so may have been suggested before but I go to slimming world and continued to do so throughout my last pregnancy. They get your midwife to sign all your forms and the pregnancy plan is actually approved by royal college of midwives so it is perfectly safe as no calorie counting etc, just healthy eating. Last time I weighed -5 lbs in 40 weeks as I did before pregnancy, so once baby was born I was around 2 stone less than when I started. My consultant and midwife were happy with that


----------



## PrettyInInk42

This was a good thread. Dunno why it died, but I'm reviving it. How's everyone doing so far?

I'm 15 weeks along and I'm only up about 7-ish lbs. I'm still going to the gym and trying to be active, but I've been having pulled muscle/nerve damage feeling pain in my lower back/upper butt region for about a week, so it's been difficult to move. And my healthy eating is still a work in progress.


----------



## CountryBride

I've lost about 9 lbs since I found out I was pregnant, due to serious nausea. I'm also having horrible cravings and aversions. I want to give this baby healthy stuff, but it all makes me want to puke! Junk, however, greasy, salty junk, makes my tummy feel better! I can't wait for this morning sickness phase to (hopefully) end. When I express my concerns about my weight, the doctor said it was okay for me to aim to maintain rather than gain, as long as baby is growing well. She said she didn't want me to lose. My 2nd appointment is today, but I'm sure she'll be fine with a little weight loss as long as baby is where she should be. I haven't actually been trying to lose. The same thing happened last pregnancy, I lost about 11 in the first trimester....then gained 40. Let's hope I can just maintain from here on out.


----------



## melissaelaine

I'd like to join up. I haven't gotten on a scale since I got pregnant, but would like to keep my weight gain to a minimum, since I am already overweight. I know I can do so in a healthy manner, as long as my stomach cooperates!


----------



## spunky84

Do ya'll mind if I join in? I never lost all the weight with DS, and had already gained 10 before bfp due to stress eating for the end of the semester. My current weight is where it was as I was around 20 weeks with both DD and DS.

I'm kind of in a weird spot as I still have a lot of nausea and food aversions, but there are there are now finally a good handful of things I can actually eat, but I'm constantly hungry, but unfortunately have a lot of aversions to fruits and veggies still.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

spunky84 said:


> Do ya'll mind if I join in? I never lost all the weight with DS, and had already gained 10 before bfp due to stress eating for the end of the semester. My current weight is where it was as I was around 20 weeks with both DD and DS.
> 
> I'm kind of in a weird spot as I still have a lot of nausea and food aversions, but there are there are now finally a good handful of things I can actually eat, but I'm constantly hungry, but unfortunately have a lot of aversions to fruits and veggies still.

I guess just try to get a good amount of protein and limit your sugar as much as possible.


----------



## pansorie

Hey, ladies! Well, at my 12 week appt. my doctor said I gained 1 lb. I am hoping to keep this pregnancy under 10 pounds, so we shall see. Doing the regular eating healthy and exercising. 
It kind of annoys me that my husband enjoys making ice cream. He makes it once a week. He is the type of person that can lives on junk and does not gain a pound. I gain 10 being in the same room as cake. Sadly, I never wanted his ice cream before, but now I find myself craving it. :(


----------



## CountryBride

The craving for sweets is sooooooo strong >.<


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I know what you mean, Country. Even when I'm not craving sugar though, I still find myself stuffing my face with chocolate and gummies and whatever. 

At the moment though, I'm only up about 8lbs from when I first found out I was pregnant. That works out to half a pound a week at this point. If I keep this up, I could potentially only put on 20lbs, which is the max I've heard obese women should be gaining in pregnancy. I'll bet if I cut out all the extra sugar, I could probably maintain this weight, or even lose a little. I hate to think how much I'd weigh if I didn't work out too.


----------



## Ellivort

I haven't been back to t his thread in a while. I thought I was doing so well. No gain in first trimester, then just 11 lbs through 2nd trimester, but now i am up to 20lbs gained and all without changing my diet. i dont feel like i'm eating more, but am probably a lil less active. I am consoled by the fact that baby is 5-6 lbs of that gain, but still had hoped to keep the gain under 20, but here i am almost 34 weeks and 20lb gain and its downhill from here!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I feel like I'm struggling with getting to the gym at the moment. 

I do my best to go 3-5 times a week. Ideally, I go everyday except for Tuesdays and Thursdays. In the last 7 days. I've gone on Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, and (cuz I had the day off of work, yesterday), Tue. It's now Wed and I'm off work again, so I feel like I should go cuz I have all this free time. But I'm feeling lazy. I know it's good for me and the baby, and if I sit around at home, I'm more likely to watch TV and stuff my face. I just need to kick my own butt and get going. Blah! lol


----------



## Lullabye

I'm 5'2'' and weighed 14 stone at my heaviest. I was 11.4 stone at the beginning of my pregnancy with my son and managed to get down to 10 stone a year after I gave birth to him, with Weight Watchers and loads of jogging!

Unfortunately I put 1.5 stone on during my nursing training and am now back to 11.4 stone! I've had such a hard time controlling my weight as a nurse. The shift work is so rough. 

I know 11.4 stone is at the lower end of the overweight category, but as a shortie in a size 14, starting another pregnancy, I'm really worried about gaining loads of weight and having more trouble losing it this time around.


----------



## verily

I'm hoping to gain only 11-20 pounds in the 3rd trimester, which is the currently guideline for obese women. I'm 5'2" and a little over 13 stone. I haven't gained any weight so far in the first tri, but I worry that it will start to creep up because I'm surviving morning sickness by constantly snacking. 

I've been way too tired after work to exercise. I really do need to start a program back up though because I've read that a little cardio and strength training can be very good for baby.


----------

